# Seguimento - Brasil 2013



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jan 2013 às 22:57)

As fortes chuvas que atingem o estado do Rio de Janeiro desde ontem à tarde, já provocou uma morte e deixou centenas de desalojados.
Os maiores acumulados nas últimas 24h nas estações automáticas do INMET são em Teresópolis com 234,2 mm e Xerém com 219 mm.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2013 às 13:10)

*Cheias voltam a ameaçar a periferia do Rio de Janeiro* 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WorX-9-81pg"]Brasil: cheias voltam a ameaÃ§ar a periferia do Rio de Janeiro - YouTube[/ame]

EuroNews PT


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2013 às 19:15)

*Casal (ele brasileiro e ela portuguesa) morre após ser atingido por raio no litoral de São Paulo*

Um casal morreu na tarde deste domingo após ser atingido por uma descarga elétrica provocada por um raio, em Bertioga, litoral de São Paulo.A  enóloga portuguesa Inês Pestana Cruz, 29 anos, e o engenheiro Thiago Costa, 31, caminhavam na beira do mar, de mãos dadas, quando caíram feridos. 
Segundo o Salvamento Aquático de Bertioga, os bombeiros estavam orientando as pessoas a procurarem abrigo quando a tempestade começou. Mas o casal estava longe dos outros banhistas, caminhando já dentro da água. Eles chegaram a ser socorridos, mas não resistiram aos ferimentos. 
Inês e Thiago moravam em Itupeva, interior de São Paulo, e passava o fim de semana no litoral. Eles estavam juntos há aproximadamente cinco anos e, segundo informações do G1, sonhavam , construir uma casa em Itupeva, onde inclusive já haviam comprado um terreno. O corpo de Thiago será encaminhado para Guaratinguetá. Já Inês deve ser levada para Portugal.

Yahoo Brasil Notícias


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2013 às 00:45)

*Calor chega a 40,7 graus nesta terça no Rio*

O calorão no Rio não dá trégua e o termômetro do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) na Saúde, Zona Portuária da capital, registrou 40,7 graus nesta terça-feira. Pancadas de chuvas atingiram Santa Cruz, na Zona Oeste, e em Resende, região sul do estado, mas sem gravidade. É o segundo dia mais quente do ano, já que o dia 1º de janeiro a temperatura chegou a 40,8 graus. Somente neste verão, que começou no dia 21 de dezembro, foram quatro dias com temperaturas acima dos 40 graus. A mais alta, desse período e de todos os tempos, foi de 43,2 graus registrada em Santa Cruz no dia 26 de dezembro, maior desde 1915 quando o Inmet começou a realizar medições na cidade.

Yahoo Brasil Notícias


----------



## RRC (12 Fev 2013 às 12:09)

*Vendaval com granizo causa estragos em Forquilhinha (SC)
*
A mesma célula de chuva forte que atingiu vários municípios do sul de Santa Catarina na tarde desta segunda-feira (11) produziu ventos fortes e precipitação de granizo em alguns pontos do município de Forquilhinha.
Segundo levantamento da Defesa Civil, as comunidades de Santa Rosa, Morro Comprido e Pique do Rio Credo foram as mais afetadas, onde árvores caíram e áreas de plantação de milho e trigo foram afetadas. A secretaria de agricultura estima em um prejuízo nas lavouras entre 40% e 60%.

*De Olho No Tempo*


----------



## RRC (14 Fev 2013 às 14:41)

*Chuva volumosa no litoral do Maranhão
*
Nuvens carregadas da ZCIT – Zona de Convergência Intertropical – estão na costa norte do Nordeste e provocam chuva forte e volumosa no litoral do Maranhão. No farol Santana choveu quase 135 milímetros entre 8 horas de quarta e 8 horas da manhã desta quinta-feira, pelo horário local, na medição do Inmet (Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia). Mas por volta das 10 horas, a chuva ainda estava constante e não dava sinais de trégua. Na região do farol Preguiças choveu 86 milímetros no mesmo período do farol Santana.

*Climatempo*


----------



## RRC (14 Fev 2013 às 15:38)

*Com mais de 200mm, Salinópolis-PA registra a maior chuva do país nas últimas 24h
*
A atuação da Zona de Convergência Intertropical (ZCIT) no Norte do Brasil tem provocado muita chuva na Região. Nas últimas 24 horas, a cidade de Salinópolis, no litoral do Pará, acumulou 211mm, o que corresponde a quase 50% do normal para para o mês, que já é muito chuvoso devido a presença dessa área de instabilidade. Esse acumulado foi o maior registrado no país entre as 10h da manhã de quarta-feira e as 10h de hoje. No decorrer desta quinta-feira a ZCIT mantém a condição para chuvas fortes em boa parte da Região Norte, sendo que os maiores acumulados são esperados para o Pará, Amazonas, Roraima e Amapá. Apenas no Estado do Tocantins a chuva será mais fraca e isolada e, com isso, a umidade do ar fica abaixo do ideal no período da tarde. E mesmo com o tempo instável em grande parte da Região, o calor predomina. Segundo previsão da Somar Meteorologia, para esta sexta-feira espera-se mais um dia instável no Norte do país, com chuvas fortes principalmente no Amazonas, Roraima e Amapá, mas sem previsão de temporais nas capitais. Apesar das chuvas o dia já começa abafado e a tarde será de calor em todos os Estados. No sábado as instabilidades perdem sobre a Região e o potencial para temporais diminui, ficando restrito mais para o oeste da Região. Mesmo assim, ainda ocorrem pancadas de chuva em boa parte do Estado. Além disso, volta a chover de forma mais generalizada no Tocantins. E com a diminuição da nebulosidade, as temperaturas se elevam e faz ainda mais calor no período da tarde. No domingo, volta a chover forte na costa do Amapá e a chuva na forma de pancadas segue cobrindo grande parte da Região.

*Somar Meteorologia*


----------



## RRC (15 Fev 2013 às 12:38)

*Temporal em Porto Alegre no começo da noite
*






O temporal em Porto Alegre no começo da noite coincidiu com o jogo do Grêmio que era realizado na Arena pela Libertadores. Quem chegava ao estádio tricolor ao fim da tarde já via nuvens bastante carregadas no céu. A chuva começou no primeiro tempo e perdurou por quase toda a partida, vencida pelo adversário chileno. Em alguns momentos foi forte e acompanhada de relâmpagos, tanto que parte da iluminação do estádio caiu em meio ao intervalo do jogo para logo depois voltar a operar.

Choveu forte também no interior entre ontem e hoje. Rio Pardo teve 47 mm. Já Camaquã teve 101 mm entre o final da tarde da quinta e o começo da madrugada de hoje, quase a média do mês. Chuva forte também atingiu a Grande Porto Alegre, até com alagamentos em alguns pontos. Cerca de 25 mil pontos ficaram sem energia em consequência do mau tempo na região.

*Metsul*


----------



## RRC (15 Fev 2013 às 12:49)

*Temporal impede circulação de trens e para o trânsito em São Paulo
*

O temporal que atingiu São Paulo na tarde desta quinta-feira (14) afetou a circulação de trens, paralisou a operação do Aeroporto de Congonhas por cerca de uma hora e deixou pessoas ilhadas em pontos da cidade. Diversas avenidas e trechos da Marginal Pinheiros ficaram intransitáveis por causa de alagamentos.
De acordo com a Companhia de Engenharia de Tráfego (CET), por volta das 19h as vias da capital registravam ao menos 40 semáforos apagados e outros 24 em amarelo intermitente devido ao temporal.
A cidade chegou a ter 47 pontos de alagamentos, sendo 29 intransitáveis.  O índice pluviométrico atingiu 101,4 mm. 

*Tribuna Hoje*


----------



## RRC (15 Fev 2013 às 13:10)

*Chuva causa destruição em bairros de Curitiba
*

O temporal da tarde de ontem causou transtornos e prejuízos em Curitiba, principalmente entre os bairros Bigorrilho e Mercês. Diversas árvores caíram, muitas no meio da rua, prejudicando o trânsito e desligando semáforos da região. Até o início da noite ainda não havia um levantamento de quantos cruzamentos ficaram sem sinalização. 

O Simepar estima que os ventos chegaram a 60km/h nos bairros mais atingidos pelo temporal. As rajadas não estavam previstas, mas podem se repetir durante a semana, acompanhando as chuvas típicas desta época do ano, ocasionadas pelas altas temperaturas e umidade do ar. ''A chuva continua durante a semana e as rajadas de vento não estão descartadas'' alerta o meteorologista Paulo Barbieri. 

*Paraná Online*


----------



## RRC (15 Fev 2013 às 18:12)

*Número de raios em temporal em São Paulo foi 3° maior em 10 anos, diz Inpe
*
O temporal que atingiu São Paulo no fim da tarde e começo da noite de quinta-feira (14) teve o terceiro maior número de raios registrados nos últimos dez anos, de acordo com levantamento de órgão ligado ao Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Espaciais (Inpe).
Foram registrados 1.958 raios na capital paulista, segundo dados da Rede Brasileira de Detecção de Descargas Atmosféricas (BrasilDAT), do Grupo de Eletricidade Atmosférica do Inpe. O recorde foi registrado em 16 de fevereiro de 2011, com 2.264 raios.

Depois de uma noite de transtornos causados pelo temporal em São Paulo, a Companhia de Engenharia de Tráfego (CET) registrava, no começo da manhã desta sexta-feira (15), problemas em dezenas de semáforos e árvores caídas em vias da cidade.

Mais de 2 mil eletricistas da AES Eletropaulo estão trabalhando hoje por conta da tempestade que afetou ontem a Grande São Paulo. Apesar de as áreas mais atingidas terem sido as regiões Sul e Oeste da capital, a concessionária registrou ocorrências pulverizadas em toda sua área de concessão.

*G1*


----------



## RRC (19 Fev 2013 às 14:33)

*Vendaval de 111 km/h provoca estragos em Chapecó (SC)
*

O fim de semana foi marcado pelo padrão de verão em praticamente todo o estado de Santa Catarina, onde o calor mais intenso fomentou a evolução de nuvens bastante carregadas ontem.
Pancadas de chuva, com trovões e rajadas de vento foram registradas em várias cidades, algumas mais fortes e que acabaram por gerar transtornos à população. Nas últimas 24 horas, o maior índice pluviométrico foi verificado em Jaraguá do Sul, com 55,8 mm.
Também houve registro de danos com alagamentos e destelhamentos de construções em Morro da Fumaça, Criciúma, Itajaí, Massaranduba, Guaramirim e Mafra.
Em Chapecó, por volta das 23 horas de ontem, dados de METAR do aeroporto local reportaram rajada máxima de vento de 111 km/h.
De acordo com a Defesa Civil e o Corpo de Bombeiros, casas foram destelhadas, árvores caíram e muros também não suportaram as rajadas de vento. Houve interrupção no fornecimento de energia elétrica em bairros, além de problemas de comunicação como telefonia e internet.
Ainda segundo o Corpo de Bombeiros, houve queda parcial de um prédio em construção na Rua Borges de Medeiros. O vendaval ainda arremessou placas de publicidade e coberturas de lojas para o meio das ruas.

*De Olho No Tempo*


----------



## RRC (27 Fev 2013 às 14:08)

*Chuva volta a cair com intensidade em Brasília (DF)
*

Após alguns dias de tempo firme, com calor intenso e poucas nuvens, fato incomum para o mês de fevereiro, a instabilidade voltou a aumentar no distrito federal nas últimas 24 horas. Na área de Brasília, pancadas de chuva foram contabilizadas, o que amenizou a sensação de calor do fim de semana.
Nesta segunda-feira (25), a estação meteorológica automática mantida pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) na capital aferiu acumulado de chuva de 52,2 milímetros.

*De Olho No Tempo*


----------



## RRC (27 Fev 2013 às 14:11)

*Chuva volumosa de até 155 mm é registrada em Mato Grosso
*

Áreas de instabilidade favorecidas pela circulação da Alta da Bolívia (AB) provocaram chuva volumosa nas últimas 24 horas em vários municípios de Mato Grosso, alguns que, inclusive, registraram enxurradas por conta da precipitação.
Estações meteorológicas automáticas e convencionais mantidas pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) registraram nas últimas 24 horas, os maiores acumulados de 51,6 milímetros em Sinop, 53,2 mm em Carlinda, 54,4 mm em Cotriguaçu, 58,2 mm em Apiacás, 74,6 mm em Tangará da Serra, 90,6 mm em Nova Maringá e 155,1 mm em Gleba Celeste.
Justamente na região de Gleba Celeste, cuja precipitação superou 150 mm, vários rios transbordaram inundando e destruindo estradas e pontes, o que neste momento também prejudica e muito a colheita de soja, pela impossibilidade de se utilizar o maquinário no campo e também pela elevada umidade nas plantas.

*De Olho No Tempo*


----------



## RRC (27 Fev 2013 às 14:12)

*Com 37,9°C, sensação térmica chega a 45,6°C em Jaraguá do Sul (SC)
*

O calor foi latente na tarde desta segunda-feira (25) em boa parte do estado de Santa Catarina, principalmente de municípios do Vale do Itajaí. 
Em Jaraguá do Sul, assim como em demais áreas do Vale do Itapocu, a temperatura máxima aferida por uma estação meteorológica particular na Zona Sul da cidade chegou a 37,9°C, o maior valor de 2013, até o momento.
Por conta da umidade relativa do ar mais elevada e da ausência de ventos fortes, a sensação térmica, isto é, aquilo que a população sente na pele, foi de insuportáveis 45,6°C às 13h40min (Brasília), o que ditou enorme sensação de abafamento

*De Olho No Tempo*


----------



## RRC (28 Fev 2013 às 17:03)

*Quarta-feira de sol e temperaturas amenas no Rio Grande do Sul
*





Várias cidades no Estado atingiram recorde de frio do ano nesta madrugada. Atípico, o amanhecer desta quarta-feira registrou a menor temperatura do ano, 7,9°C em Vacaria. Depois de uma semana marcada por temperaturas altas e chuvas, uma massa de ar seco fez o dia amanhecer gelado. No Parque do Caracol, em Canela, a temperatura caiu a 5,9ºC com ocorrência de geada.

*Zero Hora*


----------



## RRC (5 Mar 2013 às 21:04)

*Tornado castiga zona rural de Limeira(SP)
*
Um tornado se formou no céu de Limeira, no final da tarde de anteontem, e assustou os moradores que presenciaram o fenômeno meteorológico. O professor Fernando Bryan Frizzarim estava na sacada de sua casa, próxima ao Limeirão, quando percebeu algo incomum no céu - uma nuvem em formato de cone apareceu em vendaval no lado leste. "O fenômeno todo durou quinze minutos e era imenso. Medindo a distância, dava dez vezes a altura da caixa d'água da empresa TRW", relatou.
O aposentado Rubens Maaz teve o rancho de sua propriedade destruído parcialmente no bairro dos Pires, na zona rural. "Quando a nuvem tocou o chão, foi como um choque e fez um estouro. Todos os vizinhos ficaram assustados", relatou. "Em 71 anos, nunca vi nada assim. Não fez muito estrago, mas levou 30 telhas e duas vigas de madeira", disse. As vigas pesam cerca de 30 quilos e foram lançadas a 15 metros de distância.
Segundo o pesquisador do Cepagri (Centro de Pesquisas Meteorológicas e Climáticas Aplicadas à Agricultura) da Unicamp, Jurandir Zullo Júnior, o fenômeno foi considerado um tornado porque a nuvem em forma de cone tocou o solo, mas foi de uma categoria mais fraca. "O funil estreito o caracteriza como de menor classe. Por isso não trouxe tantos problemas. Em Indaiatuba, tivemos um caso de tornado, mas com funil mais largo, que fez muito estrago", explica.
A nuvem em formato de cone, e, consequentemente, o tornado, acontece quando há o choque de massas de ar quente e frio. De acordo com o professor de Hidrologia e Drenagem da FT (Faculdade de Tecnologia) da Unicamp, Hiroshi Paulo Yoshizane, um tornado é um ciclone pontual, com raio máximo de 600 metros de abrangência. O fenômeno de domingo foi pontual e ocorreu devido à superfície topográfica favorável do município. "O que permitiu uma rápida ascensão de ar quente que encontrou uma massa de ar frio", elucida.
Edson Geraldo Janoski também estava em casa no momento do fenômeno. "Vi a formação do que parecia ser um tornado. A nuvem foi ficando cada vez maior e, depois, foi se dissipando do mesmo jeito que se formou", falou. Segundo Hiroshi, as imagens que as pessoas viram do tornado da cidade já eram parte do fenômeno perdendo a força.
Para Zullo Júnior, é possível que um novo tornado seja formado, principalmente nesta época - final da primavera ou no início do outono -, porque a nuvem em cone é associada às de tempestades, chamadas nimbus. Segundo ele, não há como prever a ocorrência de um tornado, porque não há monitoramento adequado. "Mas a orientação é sempre fugir do fenômeno e nunca enfrentá-lo. Ele muda muito de direção e tem que tomar muito cuidado com os destroços, que podem ser jogados com força e a grande distância", recomenda.
*JLmais*


----------



## RRC (17 Mar 2013 às 11:58)

*Chuva de 200 mm provoca estragos em Nova Olímpia (PR)
*
A chuva voltou a cair com extrema intensidade sobre o município de Nova Olímpia, no noroeste do Paraná nas últimas 24 horas.
Segundo a administração municipal, em menos de três horas foram contabilizados 120 milímetros e até o inicio da madrugada desta sexta-feira (15), o acumulado já havia passado de 200 mm.
O prefeito municipal Luiz Sorvos informou que os estragos foram generalizados em todo o município e principalmente na área urbana, onde o lago municipal acabou transbordando.
O levantamento feito pela administração apontou que mais de 100 residências tiveram algum tipo de alagamento ou enxurrada, onde moradores tiveram perdas de móveis e eletrodomésticos.
Na rodovia que dá acesso ao município de Maria Helena, parte da cabeceira de uma ponte despencou e foi levada pela força da correnteza do rio Araponguinha que transbordou. Na zona rural, largas áreas de plantação de milho e de pastagens ficaram alagadas.
*De Olho No Tempo*


----------



## RRC (18 Mar 2013 às 12:43)

*Temporal deixa ao menos três mortos em Petrópolis (RJ)
*
A forte chuva que atinge a Região Serrana do Rio de Janeiro desde a tarde deste domingo causou a morte de pelo menos três pessoas em Petrópolis (RJ), uma das cidades mais afetadas pelo temporal. A informação é do Corpo de Bombeiros, que registrou duas mortes no bairro de Quitandinha e uma no bairro de Lagoinha. 

Com a tempestade, vários bairros da cidade ficaram alagados, inclusive as ruas do centro de Petrópolis. A enxurrada arrastou veículos e deixou pessoas ilhadas, dificultado também o trabalho da Defesa Civil, que tem problemas para chegar até locais mais isolados.

Além disso, a terra deslizou em diversas morros e encostas – pelo menos 88 deslizamentos foram registrados. De acordo com a Defesa Civil do município, os bairros mais afetados são Alto da Serra, Quitandinha, Sargento Boening, Siméria, Lopes Trovão e Independência. A Defesa Civil afirma que a situação só não é pior porque as sirenes instaladas em áreas de risco foram acionadas e muitas pessoas conseguiram sair de casa e procurar os chamados pontos de apoio.

A chuva também causou prejuízos em São Sebastião (SP). O prefeito da cidade, Ernane Bilotti Primazzi (PSC), decretou estado de calamidade pública no município devido ao temporal que atingiu a região entre a tarde de sábado e todo o domingo.

Até o momento, cerca de 650 pessoas estão desabrigadas, vários bairros com ruas alagadas e a Rodovia Rio-Santos foi interditada entre os quilômetros 156 e 162, na altura de Maresias. O motivo foi a queda de duas barreiras e outros quatro pequenos deslizamentos. Segundo a Defesa Civil e o Departamento de Estradas de Rodagem (DER), a rodovia chegou a ser invadida pela água do mar. Outra rodovia que precisou ser interditada foi a Mogi-Bertioga, que também dá acesso à capital paulista. Várias quedas de barreiras entre os quilômetros 77 e 98 fecharam a estrada. A Rodovia dos Tamoios, que liga o Vale do Paraíba ao litoral norte, também registrou pequenos deslizamentos.

*VEJA*


----------



## RRC (18 Mar 2013 às 12:45)

*Situação continua de alerta máximo em vários pontos do Rio de Janeiro
*
Com as chuvas torrenciais das últimas 24 horas, o Instituto Estadual do Ambiente (Inea) mantém em alerta máximo, vários rios do Rio de Janeiro para o risco de enchente. A situação mais delicada é em Petrópolis, onde a estação pluviométrica de Quitandinha acumulou nas últimas 24 horas a impressionante marca de 397,5 milímetros.
O alerta do Inea segue para alagamentos e deslizamentos de terra, com foco principal sobre a região serrana, onde a população já está sendo retirada de suas casas.

*De Olho no Tempo*


----------



## RRC (18 Mar 2013 às 13:24)

*Defesa Civil confirma oito mortes por conta da chuva em Petrópolis (RJ)
*
Em nota, a Defesa Civil do Rio de Janeiro confirmou às 9h40min (Brasília) desta segunda-feira (18), oito mortes em decorrência da chuva torrencial que atingiu a região serrana nas últimas 24 horas.
Segundo o órgão, entre as vítimas estavam dois técnicos da Defesa Civil que estavam trabalhando no resgate das demais vítimas no bairro Quitandinha e que acabaram morrendo soterrados.
Os rios Quitandinha e Piabanha transbordaram durante o temporal. Ruas ficaram alagadas nos bairros Quitandinha, Alto Independência, Morin e Alto da Serra.
Até às 10 horas, a estação pluviométrica instalada no bairro Quitandinha e operada pelo Instituto Estadual do Ambiente (Inea) já havia acumulado 404,2 milímetros de chuva, isto em 24 horas.

*De Olho no Tempo*


----------



## RRC (19 Mar 2013 às 09:38)

*Recorde de chuva em 24 horas de todo o Brasil é batido em Petrópolis (RJ)
*
A chuva torrencial que atingiu parte da região serrana do Rio de Janeiro nas últimas horas também foi a maior já computada por uma estação meteorológica em todo o Brasil. 
Em Petrópolis, o bairro Quitandinha foi o mais afetado, com o transbordamento do rio de mesmo nome onde pelo menos 16 mortes por conta dos deslizamentos de terra foram contabilizadas. Até o inicio da noite, mais de 560 pessoas estavam desabrigadas.
Levando-se em consideração o período de coleta de dados entre as 15 horas (Brasília) de ontem e às 15 horas desta segunda-feira (18), o acumulado na estação pluviométrica do Instituto Estadual do Ambiente (Inea) chegou a 474,7 milímetros.
O maior volume de chuva de todo o Brasil oficialmente até então aferido pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) em 15 de novembro de 1991 em Florianópolis, com acumulado também em 24 horas é de 404,8 mm.

*De Olho no Tempo*


----------



## RRC (19 Mar 2013 às 09:40)

*Ar polar garante temperatura de 3,3°C em Bom Jardim da Serra (SC)
*

O primeiro pulso mais forte de ar frio do ano que atingiu o Sul do Brasil produziu nesta segunda-feira (18), marcas baixas de temperatura em vários municípios do Rio Grande do Sul, Santa Catarina e Paraná. 
A menor temperatura de hoje chegou a 3,3°C em Bom Jardim da Serra, segundo o Centro de Informações de Recursos Ambientais e de Hidrometeorologia de Santa Catarina (Epagri/Ciram).
No estado gaúcho, Bagé aferiu a menor marca com 4,2°C e no Paraná, Inácio Martins teve mínima de 11,1°C, ambos aferidos em estações meteorológicas automáticas operadas pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet).

*De Olho no Tempo*


----------



## RRC (20 Mar 2013 às 09:45)

*Chuva de 272 mm deixa desabrigados e desalojados na Grande Vitória
*

Ventos úmidos de um forte anticiclone que atua no oceano atlântico e o avanço de uma frente fria pela costa resultou na ocorrência de chuva volumosa nas últimas 30 horas em vários municípios da Grande Vitória.
Segundo a Defesa Civil, 124 pessoas ficaram fora de casa sendo 28 desabrigadas e 96 desalojadas. Do total, 25 pessoas ficaram desabrigadas.
Além de Vitória e Viana, a chuva volumosa também provocou muitos alagamentos em Cariacica e Vila Velha. Deslizamentos de terra também foram contabilizados, o que deixou rodovias interditadas.
A estação meteorológica automática operada pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) na capital capixaba acumulou precipitação de 272 milímetros entre as 14 horas (Brasília) de ontem e as 20 horas desta terça-feira.

*De Olho no Tempo*


----------



## RRC (21 Mar 2013 às 10:51)

*ZCIT provoca mais de 170 mm de chuva em Soure (PA)
*




Nuvens carregadas da Zona de Convergência Intertropical (ZCIT) percorreram municípios do norte do Pará e do Amapá nas últimas 24 horas provocando grandes acumulados de chuva.
Em Soure, que fica na Ilha de Marajó, o acumulado de chuva das últimas 24 horas, segundo dados da estação meteorológica automática mantida pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) chegou a 178 milímetros.
Apesar de muito elevado, o volume é normal nesta época do ano na região, ainda mais sobre a Ilha de Marajó que registra um dos maiores índices pluviométricos anuais sobre o Brasil.
Em contato com a Defesa Civil de Belém, além de aumento no nível de rios, igarapés e riachos que predominam na Ilha de Marajó, nenhum outro incidente foi registrado na Ilha.
A imagem do satélite GOES13 reproduzido pelo Inmet mostrou nuvens com amplo desenvolvimento vertical sobre a Ilha de Marajó e o Amapá.

*De Olho No Tempo*


----------



## RRC (21 Mar 2013 às 12:31)

*Dias de sol após começo de outono com chuva, ventania e arco-íris no Rio Grande do Sul
*
Centro de baixa pressão entre o Uruguai e o Estado trouxe chuva forte ontem para todas as regiões gaúchas. Houve momentos de forte a torrencial em algumas cidades gaúchas. Cidades do Planalto Médio chegaram a ter 50 a 75 mm só na manhã de ontem. Volumes de mais de 100 mm foram anotados no Noroeste gaúcho no intervalo de 24 horas entre a tarde de terça e ontem. Santo Augusto, por exemplo, chegou a 116,2 mm. Em Santa Rosa, a estação do Inmet apontou quase 90 mm. O começo do outono foi marcado ainda por vento forte no Estado, tal como era alertado. Rajadas de até 50,4 nós (93,4 km/h) foram registradas na barra do Porto de Rio Grande, que por conta do forte vento e o mar agitado com ondas de até 4 metros teve as suas operações suspensas. Em Pelotas, o forte vento provocou queda de árvores. A atuação da área de baixa pressão provocou rajadas também de 82 km/h em Soledade, 80 km/h em Cruz Alta, 79 km/h em Tramandaí e de 77 km/h no Chuí.









O primeiro dia do outono em Porto Alegre foi ameno e cinzento com chuva e garoa na maior parte do período. No fim da tarde, contudo, com a nebulosidade menos espessa e chuva fraca ainda sobre a cidade, os raios de sol do ocaso acabaram por gerar um espetáculo no céu da Capital que chamou atenção. Logo no primeiro entardecer do outono, o porto-alegrense testemunhou tons fortemente alaranjados no céu, e foi brindado ainda com arco-íris que agitou as redes sociais na cidade.





*Metsul*


----------



## RRC (1 Abr 2013 às 10:54)

*Março atípico foi marcado por escasso número dias de calor em Porto Alegre
*
Porto Alegre teve máximas acima de 30ºC no fim de semana em um mês de março em que o calor foi pouco freqüente na cidade. No sábado, a estação do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia do Jardim Botânico apontou 30,6ºC. Ontem, último dia do mês, a máxima no local foi de 31,0ºC. Com isso, Porto Alegre terminou março com apenas cinco dias em que a máxima atingiu ou superou a marca de 30ºC. Os registros anteriores tinham ocorrido nos dias 1º/3 (32,0ºC), 2/3 (33,3ºC) e 11/3 (30,2ºC). Pesquisa junto à base de dados históricos que o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia oferece entre 1961 e 2012 (ausentes os dados de 1985, 1986, 1987 e 2001) evidencia como fugiu ao padrão do mês o baixo número de jornadas quentes.





Meses de março com número tão baixo de dias com máxima igual ou acima de 30ºC apenas foram observados em 1983 (1), 1971 (3) e 1981 (4). Em 2013 se repetiu o ocorrido em março em 1967 e 1968 com só cinco dias de marcas na casa dos 30ºC. Os anos de 1988 e 1999 apresentaram o maior número de jornadas com calor em Porto Alegre com 24 dias de máximas iguais ou acima de 30ºC. Como curiosidade, em 1913, há 100 anos, Porto Alegre teve 7 dias com máximas iguais ou acima de 30ºC.


*Metsul*


----------



## RRC (13 Abr 2013 às 16:04)

*Primeira onda de frio duradoura chega ao Sul do Brasil nas próximas horas
*




O segundo fim de semana de abril vai dar as boas vindas ao frio. A temperatura amena chega à região nas próximas horas. Conforme o climatologista da Epagri, de Urussanga, Márcio Sônego, essa é a segunda onda de frio da região em 2013. No mês de março, uma massa de ar frio passou pelo Sul de Santa Catarina, mas segundo o climatologista, essa onda de frio será mais duradoura e intensa. 

“Essa massa de ar frio vai se estender, pelo menos, até a próxima quarta-feira. Tanto na área urbana quanto na área rural as temperaturas serão baixas. Em Florianópolis e na Serra as temperaturas também serão baixas. Na Serra catarinense, os termômetros podem registrar temperaturas negativas entre -2ºC e 0ºC”, adianta.

Na madrugada de domingo, os termômetros podem registrar 6ºC na região Sul do Estado. “Quem for para Florianópolis também vai pegar frio. A mínima deve ficar em 12ºC”, adianta. Conforme Sônego, não  há previsão de neve para este fim de semana na Serra. Para que o fenômeno pudesse acontecer, a temperatura teria que estar em média 4ºC mais baixa. Junto com o frio, a chuva também estará presente neste fim de semana.


*Engeplus*


----------



## RRC (14 Abr 2013 às 13:54)

*Domingo registra temperatura mais baixa do ano em Santa Catarina
*
A madrugada deste domingo (14) registrou as menores temperaturas do ano até agora em Santa Catarina. Segundo estações meteorológicas monitoradas pela Epagri/Ciram, em Urupema, na Serra, foi registrado -2,3ºC e em São Joaquim, na mesma região, -0,2°C. De acordo com a entidade, o frio foi causado pela chegada de uma massa de ar frio e seco de origem polar, que deve manter as temperaturas baixas nos próximos dias.

Para este domingo (14), a previsão é de tempo estável e ensolarado no decorrer do dia em Santa Catarina, devido à massa de ar seco e frio. Segundo a Epagri/Ciram, em Urupema a temperatura deve elevar ao longo do dia chegando a 16ºC e baixar na chegada da noite a -1ºC. Os ventos devem ser fracos, de Sul a Sudeste.

*G1*


----------



## RRC (15 Abr 2013 às 20:08)

*Geada volta a ser registrada em Santa Catarina
*





A segunda-feira (15) amanheceu com registro de geada pelo segundo dia consecutivo em razão da atuação do ar frio polar.
O fenômeno foi registrado em áreas de Campos Novos, Joaçaba, São José do Serrito, Lages, Curitibanos, Fraiburgo, Videira, Caçador, Rio das Antas, Leblon Régis, Timbó Grande, Papanduva, Monte Castelo, Major Vieira e Canoinhas.
Os menores valores de temperatura mínima registrados por estações meteorológicas automáticas mantidas pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) chegaram a 2,1°C em Caçador, 2,5°C em Major Vieira e 3,8°C em Joaçaba.
Em Urupema, a estação automática do Centro de Informações de Recursos Ambientais e de Hidrometeorologia de Santa Catarina (Epagri/Ciram) voltou a registrar muito frio, com -2,3°C.

*De Olho No Tempo*


----------



## RRC (15 Abr 2013 às 20:11)

*Temperatura mínima chega a 9,6°C em Amambaí (Mato Grosso do Sul)
*
Pelo terceiro dia consecutivo, o amanhecer foi de frio em grande parte de Mato Grosso do Sul, principalmente em municípios do sul e centro-sul do estado.
Em Amambaí, a estação meteorológica automática mantida pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) registrou temperatura mínima nesta segunda-feira (15) de apenas 9,6°C. Ontem a temperatura na estação havia chegado a 11,4°C.
Outras estações do Inmet registraram temperatura mínima de 10,8°C em Sete Quedas, 11,1°C em Jutí, 11,8°C em Ponta Porã e Maracaju, 12,2°C em Dourados e 15,1°C na capital Campo Grande.

*De Olho No Tempo*


----------



## RRC (15 Abr 2013 às 20:13)

*Temperatura cai em todo o estado de São Paulo
*
O ar frio polar que paira livremente entre o Sul e Mato Grosso do Sul avançou um pouco mais para nordeste afetando o estado de São Paulo nas últimas 24 horas. Com o tempo mais seco e a ausência de nuvens, a temperaturas caíram ainda mais na madrugada desta segunda-feira (15) em todo o estado.
Cidades das regiões de Assis, Marília, Bauru, Avaré, Itapeva, Sorocaba, Campinas, Pirassununga, Rio Claro, São Carlos, Araraquara, São Paulo e Taubaté registraram os menores valores entre 12°C e 15°C. Em Campos do Jordão, a estação meteorológica automática mantida pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) aferiu temperatura mínima de 7,6°C.
Em Capão Bonito, a estação meteorológica automática operada pelo Centro Integrado de Informações Agrometeorológicas do Estado de São Paulo (Ciiagro) registrou temperatura mínima de 7,8°C. Já em Itararé, outra estação o centro registrou mínima de 8,6°C.

*De Olho No Tempo*


----------



## RRC (15 Abr 2013 às 20:25)

Aparição de nuvens lenticulares no Vale do Sinos(RS)






Fonte: Metsul


----------



## RRC (16 Abr 2013 às 19:18)

*Monte Verde(MG) registra temperatura abaixo de 3°C
*
A massa de ar polar, que ganha cada vez mais força sobre o centro-sul do Brasil, derrubou a temperatura durante a madrugada desta terça-feira (16), em Monte Verde, localizado no extremo sul de Minas Gerais. Segundo dados oficiais do Instituto Nacional Meteorologia, o termômetro registrou 2.6°C.

Amanhã (17), por causa do resfriamento da madrugada e a umidade elevada, as condições são favoráveis à formação de nevoeiro durante as primeiras horas da manhã, mas que logo se dissipa e dá lugar ao sol. Não há expectativa de chuva.

*De Olho no Tempo*


----------



## RRC (18 Abr 2013 às 06:42)

*Sul do Brasil tem outro dia com temperatura abaixo de zero
*
A temperatura caiu novamente abaixo de zero no Sul do Brasil nesta quarta-feira, resultado da massa de ar seco e frio que cobre a região. Mais uma vez Santa Catarina registrou as menores marcas. Fez 1,9ºC abaixo de zero em Água Doce, 1,2ºC negativo em Urupema e 0,1ºC abaixo de zero em Bom Jardim da Serra. Em Caçador, a mínima foi de 0,1ºC. Foi o quinto dia seguido com geada em Santa Catarina. No Paraná, conforme o Simepar, a mínima foi de 2,1ºC em São Mateus do Sul. No Rio Grande do Sul, a menor marca registrada hoje por estação meteorológica foi de 2,4ºC no Vale da Vicentina, em Farroupilha.

*Metsul*


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (20 Abr 2013 às 16:20)

Voltamos, tivemos um verão muito curto, apenas dezembro é que foi muito quente, por sinal o mais quente da série 1955/2013/s.joaquim/sc. NA MÉDIA O VERÃO CLIMÁTICO, DEZ A MARÇO, FICOU ABAIXO DA MÉDIA E COM 3 GEADAS.

TIVEMOS RECORDE DE MÁXIMA NA CLIMATERRA/S.JOAQUIM COM 31,0 EM DEZEMBRO (ABSOLUTO).

O outono está frio, janeiro foi o quarto mais frio e março o segundo mais frio. Estamos, em termos de anomalia (negativa) nos primeiros 4 meses do ano, igual a 1962.

Hoje tivemos a sexta mínima negativa na região (urupema com -1,5°c) e a oitava geada seguida e a nona do mês, amanhã quebraremos o recorde de dias de geada em abril e ainda poderemos ter mais 2/3 dias de mínimas negativas.

Está indicando um inverno longo e frio.

MÍNIMAS EM URUPEMA/EPAGRI

14; -2,4
15; -2,3
16; 1,9
17; -0,3
18; -0,8
19; -1,2
20; -1,5


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (20 Abr 2013 às 16:40)

MÉDIAS ATÉ O DIA 19 ABRIL

10,8 MORRO DA IGREJA/BOM JARDIM DA SERRA/1822 m

12,1 URUPEMA

12,6 CRUZEIRO/DISTRITO DE S.JOAQUIM A 1500 m

12,7 HIRAGAMI, 3 KM DO CENTRO DE S.JOAQUIM

12,8 B.JARDIM

12,9 CLIMATERRA/CENTRO DA CIDADE

13,3 INMET/ESTAÇÃO DO GOVERNO FEDERAL

13,4 VALE. DA NEVE/9 KM DO CENTRO DA CIDADE, 1450 M

13,5 CHAPADA/10 KM DO CENTRO 1250 M

15,4 LAGES

15,6 L.RÉGIS

15,9 ITAIÓPOLIS

17,6 CHUÍ

19,9 ITAPIRANGA

21,1 CRICIÚMA

22,0 FPOLIS.


----------



## Cláudio.faperei (21 Abr 2013 às 00:19)

RRC disse:


> *Geada volta a ser registrada em Santa Catarina
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Que imagem bonita! Esta foto é de SC ?


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (22 Abr 2013 às 19:05)

cláudio.faperei disse:


> que imagem bonita! Esta foto é de sc ?



sim, perto do centro de urupema, cidade mais fria do brasil.

Hoje tivemos a décima geada seguida no topo da serra/sc, 0,0°c foi a mínima em s.joaquim/distrito do pericó, na climaterra deu 0,7°c. Do dia 13 até hoje as mínimas ficaram entre -2,4 a +1,9 (só esta foi positiva, dia 16), a maioria foi em urupema.


----------



## RRC (8 Mai 2013 às 14:54)

Mínimas desta quarta-feira:





Menor temperatura do país: -6,8ºC em Urupema, SC com registro de neve em São Joaquim e parte do Planalto Sul Catarinense.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mai 2013 às 19:39)

RRC disse:


> Menor temperatura do país: -6,8ºC em Urupema, SC com registro de neve em São Joaquim e parte do Planalto Sul Catarinense.



Muito interessante a zona de Urupema, vale em altitude (1300m/1400m),onde parece ocorrer acumulação de ar frio, drenando de várias zonas, principalmente do  "morro das antenas" segundo o google earth.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (12 Mai 2013 às 05:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muito interessante a zona de Urupema, vale em altitude (1300m/1400m),onde parece ocorrer acumulação de ar frio, drenando de várias zonas, principalmente do  "morro das antenas" segundo o google earth.



EXATAMENTE, A CIDADE FICA TODA NUMA GRANDE BAIXADA, OU QUASE TODA, ENTRE 1300/1340 m, RODEADA POR ELEVAÇÕES ENTRE 1400/1700 m. ALÍ VEREMOS , LOGO, LOGO, MÍNIMAS ENTRE -9/-12 COM CERTA REGULARIDADE, MÍNIMAS DO INVERNO, A FAIXA MAIS COMUM SERÁ ENTRE -4/-8 ALGUMAS VEZES NO INVERNO.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2013 às 11:48)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> EXATAMENTE, A CIDADE FICA TODA NUMA GRANDE BAIXADA, OU QUASE TODA, ENTRE 1300/1340 m, RODEADA POR ELEVAÇÕES ENTRE 1400/1700 m. ALÍ VEREMOS , LOGO, LOGO, MÍNIMAS ENTRE -9/-12 COM CERTA REGULARIDADE, MÍNIMAS DO INVERNO, A FAIXA MAIS COMUM SERÁ ENTRE -4/-8 ALGUMAS VEZES NO INVERNO.



Temperaturas realmente baixas, qual é o recorde da temperatura(minima) em Urupema?


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (12 Mai 2013 às 14:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> temperaturas realmente baixas, qual é o recorde da temperatura(minima) em urupema?



a estação é nova, até o momento é -9,0°c, mas creio que até -13/-15°c seja bem possível.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2013 às 15:21)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> a estação é nova, até o momento é -9,0°c, mas creio que até -13/-15°c seja bem possível.



Incrível, estive a consultar os dados da estação meteorológica amadora de Urupema e fiquei impressionado com o ritmo de arrefecimento/aquecimento, por exemplo,no dia 9 deste mês, a temperatura máxima foi de *23,1ºC* e a temperatura minima de *-4,8ºC*.
Urupema é sem duvida alguma um excelente local para ser estudado o fenomeno climático das inversões térmicas/acumulação de ar frio nos fundos de vale.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mai 2013 às 00:38)

Fortes chuvas estão atingindo a região em que eu moro, Triângulo Mineiro, desde a madrugada.
Em Uberlândia, Minas Gerais choveu 121 mm nas últimas 18 horas.
Houve também queda de granizo e os ventos chegaram a 83 km/h.

Granizo em Uberlândia, MG






Vídeo: 

Aqui em Patrocínio, Minas Gerais o acumulado já chega a 70 mm.
A máxima ocorreu por volta de 1h da manhã, quando a temperatura chegou a 20,1ºC.
Agora segue chovendo e faz 15,1ºC.

Vale ressaltar, que a média de chuva para o mês de Maio nas duas cidades e em torno de 40 mm e que não choveu nada entre os dias 15 de Abril e 23 de Maio.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2013 às 00:28)

*Urupema* segue com uns gélidos *-1,0ºC*,e ainda são 20h:25m, impressionante o arrefecimento daquele vale.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mai 2013 às 01:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Urupema* segue com uns gélidos *-1,0ºC*,e ainda são 20h:25m, impressionante o arrefecimento daquele vale.


A mínima amanhã deve ficar entre -4ºC e -6ºC.

Aqui em Patrocínio, Minas Gerais o céu ficou nublado o dia todo e máxima foi de 17,9ºC. Agora faz 15ºC.


----------



## RRC (31 Mai 2013 às 11:59)

Destruição causada pelos vendavais de até 120km/h e tornados que atingiram o Rio Grande do Sul.

Crédito: Néia Dutra





Fonte: Divulgação/AESUL





Crédito: João Vilnei


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2013 às 12:23)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> A mínima amanhã deve ficar entre -4ºC e -6ºC.



Tal e qual, desceu aos *-5,6ºC*. 
Segundo sei a estação foi colocada com objectivo de comprovar que aquele sitio é o mais frio do Brasil certo? Na minha humilde opinião, observando o relevo/rede hidrográfica/vegetação da região de Urupema, a estação devia ter sido colocada noutra zona da Cidade.Deixo aqui uma *hipótese* explicativa da zona mais fria da cidade,seria interessante alguém fazer medições em vários pontos.As setas azuis representam a canalização do ar frio através das linhas de água/valeiros,ou seja o ar frio vem de muitos sítios, e de seguida é "despejado" no fundo de vale (Urupema), não esquecendo da drenagem de ar frio (gerado nos topos),que vai ocorrendo pelas encostas,principalmente as que apresentam vegetação rasteira.Como é visível existe uma confluência de ribeiras naquele preciso *ponto A*, a partida todas essas linhas de água transportaram ar frio, proveniente dos locais mais elevados.Por habito é assim que funciona este interessante fenomeno de climatologia local, neste tipo de vales,*possivelmente* aquele ponto será um dos mais frios, ou até mesmo o mais frio de toda a Cidade.


----------



## GugaCurty (31 Mai 2013 às 14:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tal e qual, desceu aos *-5,6ºC*.
> Segundo sei a estação foi colocada com objectivo de comprovar que aquele sitio é o mais frio do Brasil certo? Na minha humilde opinião, observando o relevo/rede hidrográfica/vegetação da região de Urupema, a estação devia ter sido colocada noutra zona da Cidade.Deixo aqui uma *hipótese* explicativa da zona mais fria da cidade,seria interessante alguém fazer medições em vários pontos.As setas azuis representam a canalização do ar frio através das linhas de água/valeiros,ou seja o ar frio vem de muitos sítios, e de seguida é "despejado" no fundo de vale (Urupema), não esquecendo da drenagem de ar frio (gerado nos topos),que vai ocorrendo pelas encostas,principalmente as que apresentam vegetação rasteira.Como é visível existe uma confluência de ribeiras naquele preciso *ponto A*, a partida todas essas linhas de água transportaram ar frio, proveniente dos locais mais elevados.Por habito é assim que funciona este interessante fenomeno de climatologia local, neste tipo de vales,*possivelmente* aquele ponto será um dos mais frios, ou até mesmo o mais frio de toda a Cidade.



Muito  bom  esse  mapa!

Aqui  no  Rio  mínima  de  18ºC,faz  21ºC.Entre ontem  e  hoje  choveu  2,2 mm,no  mês  temos  91 mm,já  na  estação  do  bairro  do  Alto  da  Boa  Vista  no  mês,já  choveu  mais  de  300 mm.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mai 2013 às 20:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tal e qual, desceu aos *-5,6ºC*.
> Segundo sei a estação foi colocada com objectivo de comprovar que aquele sitio é o mais frio do Brasil certo? Na minha humilde opinião, observando o relevo/rede hidrográfica/vegetação da região de Urupema, a estação devia ter sido colocada noutra zona da Cidade.Deixo aqui uma *hipótese* explicativa da zona mais fria da cidade,seria interessante alguém fazer medições em vários pontos.As setas azuis representam a canalização do ar frio através das linhas de água/valeiros,ou seja o ar frio vem de muitos sítios, e de seguida é "despejado" no fundo de vale (Urupema), não esquecendo da drenagem de ar frio (gerado nos topos),que vai ocorrendo pelas encostas,principalmente as que apresentam vegetação rasteira.Como é visível existe uma confluência de ribeiras naquele preciso *ponto A*, a partida todas essas linhas de água transportaram ar frio, proveniente dos locais mais elevados.Por habito é assim que funciona este interessante fenomeno de climatologia local, neste tipo de vales,*possivelmente* aquele ponto será um dos mais frios, ou até mesmo o mais frio de toda a Cidade.


 Na estação da EPAGRI/CIRAM de Urupema a mínima foi ainda menor, fez -6,2ºC.
Se não estiver enganado, a estação da EPAGRI/CIRAM fica a poucos metros desta estação particular que registrou -5,6ºC.

Acredito que escolheram este local devido a segurança e também pela conexão com a internet ser melhor.

Mais de 20 cidades registraram temperaturas negativas hoje no Brasil.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2013 às 20:29)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Na estação da EPAGRI/CIRAM de Urupema a mínima foi ainda menor, fez -6,2ºC.
> Se não estiver enganado, a estação da EPAGRI/CIRAM fica a poucos metros desta estação particular que registrou -5,6ºC.
> 
> Acredito que escolheram este local devido a segurança e também pela conexão com a internet ser melhor.
> ...



Interessante, então isso vem de encontro ao esquema que fiz, quanto mais perto do tal ponto A, a temperatura será mais baixa.
Já procurei o link da outra tal estacão mas não consegui encontrar os dados,podes me enviar?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mai 2013 às 20:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante, então isso vem de encontro ao esquema que fiz, quanto mais perto do tal ponto A, a temperatura será mais baixa.
> Já procurei o link da outra tal estacão mas não consegui encontrar os dados,podes me enviar?


 
Monitoramento On-line da EPAGRI/CIRAM.
http://ciram.epagri.sc.gov.br/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=198


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2013 às 00:16)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Monitoramento On-line da EPAGRI/CIRAM.
> http://ciram.epagri.sc.gov.br/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=198



O link dá erro, não consigo aceder ao site, de qualquer dos modos obrigado na mesma.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2013 às 00:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> O link dá erro, não consigo aceder ao site, de qualquer dos modos obrigado na mesma.


Tenta novamente no site: http://ciram.epagri.sc.gov.br/
Do lado esquerdo clica no Monitoramento On-line.
Se não conseguir novamente, me fale que vou tentar entrar em contato por email para informar-los sobre o erro.


----------



## CptRena (1 Jun 2013 às 01:28)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Tenta novamente no site: http://ciram.epagri.sc.gov.br/
> Do lado esquerdo clica no Monitoramento On-line.
> Se não conseguir novamente, me fale que vou tentar entrar em contato por email para informar-los sobre o erro.



Esse site só está aberto a utilizadores que tenham um ISP brasileiro. Se quiseres podes usar um proxy para aceder ao site, jonas.

Estive a ver o mapa com a estação (marca agora 1°C, ainda há pouco marcava 3°C) e fica a SO do ponto A que marcaste no teu mapa jonas


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2013 às 17:45)

CptRena disse:


> Esse site só está aberto a utilizadores que tenham um ISP brasileiro. Se quiseres podes usar um proxy para aceder ao site, jonas.
> 
> Estive a ver o mapa com a estação (marca agora 1°C, ainda há pouco marcava 3°C) e fica a SO do ponto A que marcaste no teu mapa jonas



Obrigado pela informação CptRena. 
Desconhecia o local dessa estação, assim sendo faz todo o sentido que essa apresente valores  de temperatura mais baixos que a outra. De certo modo vem de encontro com a ideia do tal "mapa" que apresentei.


----------



## RRC (5 Jun 2013 às 13:52)

*Amanhecer em Urupema/SC com -3,8ºC
*









Imagens: Maria Oliveira


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Jun 2013 às 20:46)

Chuva forte em Uberlândia (Minas Gerais)  nos últimos dias:

http://g1.globo.com/jornal-hoje/vid...ral-provaca-destruicao-em-uberlandia/2605153/


----------



## RRC (25 Jun 2013 às 13:23)

*Precipitação acumulada em sete dias passa de 350 mm no sul e sudoeste do Paraná
*

O mês de junho segue com anomalias bastante positivas de precipitação em boa parte do estado do Paraná. De acordo com a varredura feita pelo satélite Tropical Rainfall Measuring Mission (TRMM) da Agência Espacial Americana (NASA), somente nos últimos sete dias foram computados mais de 350 milímetros de precipitação em boa parte do sul e sudoeste do estado.
Municípios do oeste, centro-sul e centro-leste do estado, além de parte do oeste, meio-oeste e nordeste de Santa Catarina acumularam no mesmo período entre 120 e 200 mm.
Até às 12 horas (Brasília) desta segunda-feira (24), a Coordenadoria Estadual de Defesa Civil havia computado algum tipo de dano em virtude de alagamentos, enxurradas e deslizamentos em 28 municípios do Paraná, com mais de 42 mil pessoas afetadas.

http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/pr...-passa-de-350-mm-no-sul-e-sudoeste-do-parana/


----------



## RRC (2 Jul 2013 às 21:00)

*Supercélula em Maringá-PR*






















Fonte: StormMaringá


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jul 2013 às 22:02)

Nuvens carregadas associadas a um Distúrbio Ondulatório de Leste (DOL) avançaram do oceano para o continente trazendo muita instabilidade à costa leste do Nordeste do Brasil nas últimas 24 horas.
Os acumulados de chuva superam os 100 mm em várias cidades da costa leste do Nordeste, o que provocou inundações e deslizamentos de terra.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2013 às 16:55)

Hoje a menor mínima no Brasil ocorreu no Parque do Itatiaia, RJ (PWS - BAZ) onde fez -4,2ºC.
A segunda menor foi em Maria da Fé, MG (PWS) onde fez -1,5ºC.

Aqui em Patrocínio a mínima hoje foi de 6,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2013 às 17:59)

Tenho reparado que em _*Urupema*_ tem feito pouco ou nenhum frio durante a noite,a isso se deve a muita nebulosidade e dias chuvosos, os habitantes já devem estar com saudades das fortes geadas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jul 2013 às 18:33)

Hoje a menor mínima no Brasil ocorreu no Parque do Itatiaia, RJ (PWS - BAZ) onde fez -6,6ºC.
A segunda menor foi em Maria da Fé, MG (PWS - BAZ) onde fez -2,1ºC.

Aqui em Patrocínio a mínima hoje foi de 6,9ºC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jul 2013 às 19:08)

Reportagem no Parque do Itatiaia, RJ (PWS - BAZ)

http://globotv.globo.com/tv-rio-sul...tiaia-rj-e-o-ponto-mais-frio-do-pais/2678950/


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jul 2013 às 20:21)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Reportagem no Parque do Itatiaia, RJ (PWS - BAZ)
> 
> http://globotv.globo.com/tv-rio-sul...tiaia-rj-e-o-ponto-mais-frio-do-pais/2678950/



Bela camada de gelo.
Reparei que o sensor de temperatura e anemometro (da estação meteorológica que aparece no video)estão demasiado perto do solo, ou seja, parece-me que a estação está mal instalada, como é sabido isso facilmente inflaciona os dados,se estiver errado corrigam-me sff.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jul 2013 às 23:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bela camada de gelo.
> Reparei que o sensor de temperatura e anemometro (da estação meteorológica que aparece no video)estão demasiado perto do solo, ou seja, parece-me que a estação está mal instalada, como é sabido isso facilmente inflaciona os dados,se estiver errado corrigam-me sff.



Parece-me uma instalação provisória pelo que vi.
Mas se o objectivo é ser definitiva claro que tem de ser melhor instalada.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Jul 2013 às 14:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bela camada de gelo.
> Reparei que o sensor de temperatura e anemometro (da estação meteorológica que aparece no video)estão demasiado perto do solo, ou seja, parece-me que a estação está mal instalada, como é sabido isso facilmente inflaciona os dados,se estiver errado corrigam-me sff.


 Jonas_87, vou tentar entrar em contato com uma das pessoas que ajudaram na instalação da estação, para poder responder a sua dúvida, já que não sei se era uma instalação provisória como sugeriu o Aristocrata.


----------



## Carlos Dias (9 Jul 2013 às 14:59)

Olá, instalamos esta estação na Parte Alta do Pq do Itatiaia a 2,451m de altitude sendo agora a estação meteorológica em maior altitude do País. A estação segue todas as normas da OMM e com isso sendo reconhecida por todos os órgãos oficiais como o INPE por exemplo.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jul 2013 às 16:12)

Carlos Dias disse:


> Olá, instalamos esta estação na Parte Alta do Pq do Itatiaia a 2,451m de altitude sendo agora a estação meteorológica em maior altitude do País. A estação segue todas as normas da OMM e com isso sendo reconhecida por todos os órgãos oficiais como o INPE por exemplo.



Penso que a vegetação está muito próxima da estação.
E nesta imagem já observo que está mais alto o sensor termo-higro do que parecia em imagens anteriores


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2013 às 23:42)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Jonas_87, vou tentar entrar em contato com uma das pessoas que ajudaram na instalação da estação, para poder responder a sua dúvida, já que não sei se era uma instalação provisória como sugeriu o Aristocrata.



Não era preciso, mas obrigado na mesma.
Apenas questionei a instalação da estação porque achei-a um pouco mal instalada, contudo depois de ver essas fotos  percebi que os  sensores estão mais distantes do solo,possivelmente o angulo/distancia da filmagem fez-me parecer outra coisa.
Também concordo com o Aristocrata, isso é muito vegetação, eles que cortem isso


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jul 2013 às 19:47)

A estação fica em uma Área de Preservação Permanente e não é permitido cortar a vegetação. 
A estação está online: http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=-22.373,-44.704&sp=IRJITAMO2

Ontem tive mínima de 9ºC e hoje de 9,6ºC aqui em Patrocínio.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Jul 2013 às 15:33)

A menor mínima hoje no Brasil foi de -5,7ºC no Parque do Itatiaia, RJ.
Aqui em Patrocínio mínima de 10,3ºC.

Uma onda de frio está prevista para chegar ao Brasil na próxima semana e Urupema deve voltar ter boas mínimas.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2013 às 16:49)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> A menor mínima hoje no Brasil foi de -5,7ºC no Parque do Itatiaia, RJ.
> Aqui em Patrocínio mínima de 10,3ºC.
> 
> Uma onda de frio está prevista para chegar ao Brasil na próxima semana e Urupema deve voltar ter boas mínimas.



A ideia de instalar essa estação no Parque do Itatiaia foi sem duvida alguma muito boa, temperaturas realmente muito baixas. 
Parece que arranjaram rival á altura para Urupema, contudo, olhando para o relevo,Urupema tem características orográficas favoráveis á  intensa acumulação de ar frio/Inversão térmica que permitem assim registar temperaturas igualmente baixas. De certo modo ainda bem que vem essa vaga de frio, assim podemos equiparar os extremos térmicos dos dois locais.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Jul 2013 às 00:38)

Uma forte onda de frio pode atingir o Brasil a partir de quinta.
Há chance de neve na sexta.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2013 às 10:30)

Tenho andado a ver a previsão, fiquei surpreendido, não fazia ideia que a vaga de frio que aí vem seria assim tão forte.
É desta que* Urupema* regista *-9ºC/-10ºC*.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Jul 2013 às 20:38)

Urupema pode registrar entre -5ºC e -7ºC amanhã. 
As menores mínimas devem ocorrer depois do dia 20, quando outra onda de frio chega ao país.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2013 às 21:16)

Sim, parece que vai ser uma madrugada bem fria, mas nada que se compare com o que aí vem.
Neste momento a cidade segue nos *8,6ºC*, com a entrada da noite o vento deverá cair por completo, permitindo assim o intenso arrefecimento nocturno.


----------



## RRC (16 Jul 2013 às 19:10)

Possibilidade de nevadas na segunda (22) e terça (23):


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jul 2013 às 19:39)

Urupema teve mínima de -4,4ºC na EPAGRI. 

Post da metsul sobre as ondas de frio que podem atingir o Brasil nos próximos dias: http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jul 2013 às 16:53)

"Enfatizamos que o frio da primeira metade da semana, a julgar pelos dados de hoje, será excepcional e fora da normalidade climatológica pela sua intensidade, com potencial de rivalizar com as mais poderosas ondas de frio da nossa história recente e gerar danos à agricultura e trazer vítimas por hipotermia no Cone Sul." 

METSUL-METEOROLOGIA.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2013 às 17:07)

A vaga de frio começa Domingo/Segunda-feira,certo?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jul 2013 às 17:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> A vaga de frio começa Domingo/Segunda-feira,certo?


  Entre amanhã e Sexta chega o segundo pulso de ar frio e entre o Domingo e Segunda o terceiro pulso de ar frio, que será o mais forte.
Pela previsão de hoje nevaria no Rio Grande do Sul, Santa Catarina e Paraná.
Esse segundo pulso de ar frio já está provocando fortes nevadas na Argentina.

@climaterra


> No auge do frio, ao longo da semana que vem, poderemos ter a quebra de recordes de mínimas na maioria das estações ou em todas de SC.
> 
> Não se descarta mínimas inferiores a -10/-12°C nos pontos altos da serra de SC e quebra de recordes de mínima para diversas cidades/SC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2013 às 17:54)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Entre amanhã e Sexta chega o segundo pulso de ar frio e entre o Domingo e Segunda o terceiro pulso de ar frio, que será o mais forte.
> Pela previsão de hoje nevaria no Rio Grande do Sul, Santa Catarina e Paraná.
> Esse segundo pulso de ar frio já está provocando fortes nevadas na Argentina.
> 
> @climaterra



Pois, por exemplo o modelo *ECMWF*  diz que as minimas mais baixas serão a partir de Segunda.
Acredito que *Urupema* registe minimas de *-10ºC*, assim como outras cidades localizadas em vales(ou _baixadas_ como voçês dizem) do estado de SC. De certeza que vai ser uma situação perigosa/incomoda, formação de gelo na estrada,desconforto térmico, canalizações congeladas, area agricola queimada devido às  fortes geadas etc.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jul 2013 às 02:59)

Os modelos seguem aumentando a intensidade do frio.
Estão prevendo mínima de *-0,5ºC* em São Paulo (capital) 

Previsão de neve para domingo





Previsão de neve para segunda


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jul 2013 às 03:05)

Pela última rodada do GFS vai nevar no sul de São Paulo (estado)


----------



## RRC (18 Jul 2013 às 13:05)

As novas rodadas agora indicam possibilidade de neve em cinco dias: domingo, segunda, terça, quarta e quinta. E tudo começou com apenas 2 dias.  Também há condições para geadas nos três estados da região Centro Oeste.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jul 2013 às 19:09)

*NOAA fala em frio extraordinário e grande nevada no Sul do Brasil*
Por: Alexandre Aguiar 


Boletim diário para a América do Sul desta sexta-feira que acaba de ser publicado pelo NOAA (Administração Nacional de Oceanos e Atmosfera) descreve a onda de frio que atingirá o Cone Sul da América e o Rio Grande do Sul como “extraordinária” (remarkable), tal como a MetSul Meteorologia vem informando desde o começo da semana. A análise diz que a onda polar trará temperatura atípica para locais tão ao Norte como o Norte da Bolívia e o Sul peruano assim como para o Centro-Oeste do Brasil, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro e Minas Gerais. De acordo com o NOAA, o fluxo de umidade que vem do mar trará neve para áreas costeiras da Patagônia até o Sul do Brasil, incluindo a província de Buenos Aires e ainda no Uruguai.






O boletim acrescenta que forte nevadas atingirão grande parte da Patagônia, alcançando Viedma e Bahia Blanca com acumulados de 10 a 15 centímetros. Deve nevar, diz o NOAA, na maior parte da província de Buenos Aires. Na área do Rio da Prata e no Sudeste do Uruguai podem ser esperadas pancadas de neve e de neve misturada com chuva (agua nieve). O NOAA afirma que a neve vai se estender às partes altas do Rio Grande do Sul, Santa Catarina e o Paraná com acumulações de até 10 centímetros nos pontos mais elevados. Há 10 anos a MetSul acompanha os boletins do NOAA para a América do Sul, coordenados pelo meteorologista Michael Davidson, e jamais nossa equipe tinha visto previsão tão incisiva de frio para a nossa região, nem nas ondas de frio mais intensas dos últimos anos e que em alguns locais não serão superadas pela atual.

METSUL: http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/


----------



## RRC (20 Jul 2013 às 00:29)

A nova rodada GFS 18z aumentou ainda mais a possibilidade de neve para até 30cm entre a Serra Catarinense e o sul do Paraná. Na última rodada as temperaturas não deveriam ficar abaixo de -8ºC, mas agora ficam abaixo de -10ºC numa extensa área de SC e do PR. GFS louco.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jul 2013 às 00:48)

Urupema é bem capaz de descer aos -10ºC/-11ºC, basta a previsão actual se manter como está, no entanto,o preferível seria reduzir um pouco a intensidade do vento e tirar alguma nebulosidade,de forma o vale acumular muito ar frio ao longo da noite e madrugada.
Segundo o GFS,as madrugadas de quarta e quinta feira poderão ser as mais gélidas, vamos ver.


----------



## RRC (20 Jul 2013 às 15:42)

Os novos modelos diminuíram o número de dias com neve, mas aumentaram a quantidade de neve. Há previsão de ocorrência do fenômeno em Curitiba que está há 38 anos sem.


----------



## RRC (21 Jul 2013 às 02:24)

*Artigo do Metsul*

_"A semana que começa promete ser histórica na climatologia do Sul do Brasil com uma das mais intensas ondas de frio dos últimos anos na nossa região. O frio será extremo e deve gear forte em um grande número de localidades, mas, como é natural neste tipo de evento, seja aqui ou no exterior, a maior expectativa meteorológica é sempre pela neve, fenômeno que desperta um enorme interesse do público mesmo nos países acostumados ao fenômeno. Para os meteorologistas, não deixa de ser um drama de prognóstico. E não é “choro”. Em artigo intitulado “The science of snow prediction” (ABC News), o então diretor do Centro de Previsão Hidrometeorológica do NOAA, o órgão do governo dos Estados Unidos de previsão do tempo e clima, afirma que a previsão de neve é a mais difícil e complicada existente para quem faz previsão. James Hoke afirma que para prever neve os meteorologistas precisam responder a “perguntas sem fim”, incluindo quando irá começar a nevar, quando vai parar, se vai ser forte, qual será a temperatura no solo e na atmosfera, e se chuva, gelo ou neve cairão do céu. O artigo diz que podem existir vários fatores “enganadores”. O uso de modelos numéricos equivocados pode “liquidar” com a previsão. E, ainda, existem diversos fatores imprevisíveis que podem surgir e arrasar com as idéias dos prognosticadores.

Não existe certeza no vocabulário da Meteororologia. Meteorologista algum pode tomar como certo um fato. A possibilidade de nevar neste evento no Sul do Brasil, entretanto, nos parece muito grande e como poucas vezes se viu. O que não está claro ainda é qual será a abrangência real do fenômeno e sua força, e nestes quesitos residem o drama dos prognósticos. Uma certeza, porém, tenho. Este tipo de evento terá surpresas. Sempre há surpresas nestes episódios de erupções polares poderosas, ainda mais uma de natureza tão intensa e continental com o gelo tomando conta do “Poço dos Andes” e extensa área da América do Sul tomada pelo ar gelado. Para tentar antecipar o máximo possível todo o cenário e estas surpresas, trabalha-se com o que há de mais moderno no mundo hoje em tecnologia que são os modelos numéricos, mas a regra de experiência (no meu caso de 40 anos) ainda tem seu valor. Vejamos o que os modelos indicam de neve, a começar pelo modelo meteorológico do Centro Europeu, reputado como o melhor do mundo por quase todos meteorologistas do planeta.

O modelo Europeu indica neve nos três estados do Sul. No Rio Grande do Sul mais na Serra e nos Aparados, além do Norte do Planalto Médio e do Alto Uruguai. Para Santa Catarina indica neve na maioria das regiões, mesmo no Oeste e no Planalto Norte. E no Paraná, segundo o modelo, a neve seria muito abrangente, atingindo grande parte do Centro e do Leste do Estado, o Planalto de Palmas, a região de Guarapuava e até mesmo a capital Curitiba e sua região metropolitana. Já o modelo operacional norte-americano GFS (projeções abaixo) segue a mesma linha do modelo Europeu em indicar entre esta segunda-feira e a terça a ocorrência de neve primeiro entre o Norte do Rio Grande do Sul e Santa Catarina com posterior avanço do fenômeno por Santa Catarina, atingindo áreas extensas do Paraná na sequência. A diferença do modelo americano é que ele aponta um evento de neve mais abrangente, até mesmo porque o modelo Europeu no seu campo de neve tende a ser mais conservador. O modelo operacional GFS do NCEP/NOAA apontou ainda em suas últimas saídas chances de nevar no Noroeste gaúcho, Alto Jacuí, Médio e Alto Uruguai, Serra e Aparados da Serra, Campanha, Sul, Serra do Sudeste, Centro-Serra e até em pontos próximos da Grande Porto Alegre. Ou seja, é o mais agressivo na projeção de neve com indicativo do fenômeno na maioria das regiões gaúchas. Outra diferença é que enquanto na terça-feira o Europeu concentra a neve no Paraná e Santa Catarina, o norte-americano indica justo para este dia a possibilidade da neve ser mais ampla no Rio Grande do Sul, acompanhando o avanço de nebulosidade de Sul, do Uruguai, o que também é apontado por outros modelos numéricos.

O que se extrai destas projeções. Primeiro, parece muito crível que as condições vão estar postas para um evento de neve nos três estados do Sul do Brasil, logo abrangente e de rara ocorrência. Segundo, os dados são altamente sugestivos de acumulação (este o pior aspecto de se prognosticar), com possibilidade da neve acumular até valores expressivos em alguns pontos, especialmente porque se espera “drifting” (efeito do vento que faz com que a neve precipitada se acumule mais em obstáculos). Terceiro, a neve tende a cair em locais não indicados pelo modelo Europeu, ou seja, o potencial é da neve ter um caráter mais abrangente, tal qual sinalizado pelo modelo americano. Quarto, o potencial de neve parece ser maior para Santa Catarina e o Paraná com a maior umidade na região. A tendência é de alta probabilidade de neve em locais acima de 1000 metros de altitude, média a alta em pontos entre 500 e 1000 metros de altitude (maior parte da Metade Norte do Rio Grande do Sul e grande parte de Santa Catarina e do Sul e Leste do Paraná), pequena a média entre 200 e 500 metros de altitude, e baixa ao nível do mar, excetuando-se áreas próximas ao nível do mar no Sul e parte do Leste do Rio Grande do Sul. A cota de neve em altura vai estar muito baixa segunda e terça-feira, consequência de uma atmosfera extremamente fria com temperatura de até 25ºC abaixo de zero no nível de 500 hPa sobre o Estado (abaixo), o que contribui para gerar perturbação termodinâmica na atmosfera, acentuando a chance de neve. Ademais, haverá vento muito forte entre segunda e terça-feira, o que induz levantamento do ar frio, formação de nuvens e pode trazer a neve em nossas áreas de relevo (neve orográfica).

Os modelos computadorizados mais usados no mundo pela Meteorologia, como se viu, apontam a possibilidade de nevar na cidade de Curitiba, fato que seria inédito na capital paranaense desde 17 de julho de 1975. A simples perspectiva traz à memória a onda de frio histórica de 1975. Foi um evento catastrófico pelo impacto econômico da geada e mudou o perfil da economia do Paraná. Quando a geada atingiu os cafezais paranaenses em 1975, a colheita já tinha acabado. O Paraná havia colhido 10,2 milhões de sacas, 48% da produção brasileira. No ano seguinte, conforme sites especializados, a produção foi de 3,8 mil sacas. Nenhum grão chegou a ser exportado e a participação paranaense na produção brasileira caiu para só 0,1%.

memorável e histórica onda de frio de julho de 1975 foi uma das mais poderosas de toda a segunda metade do século XX no Sul do Brasil. Nevou nos três estados do Sul e em muitos locais onde o fenômeno é raro. Foz do Iguaçu, por exemplo, teve neve e a temperatura caiu a 3,5ºC abaixo de zero. A neve caiu em diversas regiões gaúchas, do Sul ao Norte do Estado. A temperatura caiu a valores negativos na capital paulista e chegou a 10ºC abaixo de zero no Planalto de Palmas, no Paraná.

As características sinóticas com 1975 não são idênticas, mas são muito parecidas. Tal qual em 1975, será uma erupção de ar polar muito continental, com centro de alta pressão no Norte da Argentina. Em 17 de julho de 1975, quando nevou em Curitiba, a “alta” estava pouco mais ao Norte que se prevê para entre segunda e terça-feira, quando pode nevar no Paraná. Este posicionamento mais ao Norte contribui para maior advecção fria no Sudeste do Brasil do que se antecipa para agora.

Outro aspecto da onda de frio de 1975 e que motivou trabalhos sobre o Poço dos Andes, o avanço de ar polar continental a Leste dos Andes, foi que há 38 anos o ar frio avançou tanto ao Norte que conseguiu cruzar a linha do Equador, trazendo forte friagem na região amazônica. Desta vez é uma possibilidade que o ar frio possa chegar até ao Equador, afinal os modelos indicam que a incursão seria tão continentalizada que atingiria Bolívia, Peru é até mesmo o Sul da Colômbia, o que é incrível!

O que peço a todos é a compreensão que nenhuma onda histórica de frio é igual à outra. Cada uma possui sua própria “impressão digital”. Como apaixonados pelo clima que somos, sempre buscamos analogias para tentar melhor entender o que pode ocorrer, o que é correto e um excelente caminho. A história desta onda de frio, contudo, ainda não foi escrita e jamais se pode ter a pretensão de querer escrevê-la antes de acontecer. Todos os melhores análogos da história não dirão com precisão absoluta o que ocorrerá. Os dias que se avizinham, para quem é aficionado por Meteorologia ou é profissional da área, podem ser inesquecíveis. E, como disse, com surpresas que nossos melhores esforços e nossas melhores tecnologias falham em antecipar."_

Por Prof. Eugenio Hackbart, colaboração de Marcelo Albieri e Vinícius Lucyrio, com Alexandre Aguiar na pesquisa histórica.
http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Jul 2013 às 15:20)

Tempestades provocaram estragos ontem no oeste de SP e no Paraná.

Granizo em Paraguaçu Paulista 











http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=f6npWKqs4-Y

Imagens: João Marcolino – Sueli Paes – Marcelo Bonder/Jornal O Farol – Vídeo: Marlon Braga – Osvaldo Querino


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Jul 2013 às 16:46)

@Climaterra 1 h
Em breve começaremos a atualizar o aviso, de imediato, SC poderá ter grandes transtornos com uma *possível nevasca generalizada*

Onda de frio já está na Argentina




Imagem: Marcelo


----------



## RRC (21 Jul 2013 às 18:52)

*Chuva congelada ontem à noite em Encruzilhada do Sul (RS)*





_Vanessa Kannenberg_


*Neblina nos cânions do parque de Aparados da Serra *





_Cid Martins_


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Jul 2013 às 02:03)

Nossa nevasca, primeira vez eu ouço falar disso no Brasil.


----------



## RRC (22 Jul 2013 às 09:42)

Começou a nevar em S. Joaquim com relâmpagos. Relatos de neve em muitas cidades.





_Dionata Costa_


----------



## RRC (22 Jul 2013 às 12:05)

*Cidades com neve até o momento (Confirmadas com imagens)*






São Joaquim, SC
Urupema, SC
São José dos Ausentes, RS
Chapecó, SC
Alvorada, RS
Erechim, RS
Xanxerê, SC
Frederico Westphalen, RS
Bom Jesus, RS
Bento Gonçalves, RS
Lages, SC
Pinhalzinho, SC
São Miguel do Oeste, SC
Fraiburgo, SC
Xaxim, SC
Campo Erê, SC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jul 2013 às 12:29)

A foto é de São José dos Ausentes. O repórter da Rádio Gaúcha Matheus Schuch fez o registro.


----------



## RRC (22 Jul 2013 às 12:35)

Câmeras ao vivo de São Joaquim
http://www.vejoaovivo.com.br/sc/sao-joaquim/climaterra-panoramica-sao-joaquim.html
http://www.vejoaovivo.com.br/sc/sao-joaquim/rua-major-jacinto-goulart-13.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jul 2013 às 12:38)

@Climaterra 
Depois da neve teremos uma geada "extraordinária" no amanhecer de quarta em SC, mínimas entre *-16*/-13°C,baixadas e vales do topo da serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jul 2013 às 12:50)

Valores brutais, _*Urupema*_ vai virar um congelador. 
É muito dificil prever a temperatura minima em vales/baixadas, mas acredito  que a temperatura desça pelo menos aos -11ºC,vamos ver.


----------



## RRC (22 Jul 2013 às 13:17)

* [Atualização] Cidades com neve até o momento*

São Joaquim, SC
Urupema, SC
São José dos Ausentes, RS
Chapecó, SC
Alvorada, RS
Erechim, RS
Xanxerê, SC
Frederico Westphalen, RS
Bom Jesus, RS
Bento Gonçalves, RS
Lages, SC
Pinhalzinho, SC
São Miguel do Oeste, SC
Fraiburgo, SC
Xaxim, SC
Campo Erê, SC
Cambará do Sul, RS
Campo Belo do Sul, SC
Campos Novos, SC
Catanduvas, SC
Palmas, PR
Curitibanos, SC
Tangará, SC
Coronel Freitas, SC
Água Doce, SC
Bom Jardim de Serra, SC
Erval Velho, SC
Jaborá, SC
Joaçaba, SC
Painel, SC
Pinheiro Preto, SC
Herval do Oeste, SC
Caçador, SC
Timbé do Sul, SC
Urubici, SC
São  Carlos, SC
São José de Cedro, SC
Itapiranga, SC
Iporã do Oeste, SC
Lagoa Vermelha, RS
Horizontina, RS
Palmitinho, RS
Passo Fundo, RS
Vacaria, RS
Pinhal da Serra, RS
Esmeralda, RS

*Total: * 46 cidades


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jul 2013 às 13:26)

@Climaterra 
Até a leitura das 9 horas já tivemos 1 cm de neve na Climaterra.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jul 2013 às 17:50)

Segundo a metsul a neve pode cair no Sul do Brasil por ar frio interagindo com frente sobre SC/PR e cavado polar que avança do Uruguai. 

São Joaquim/SC






São José dos Ausentes/RS

























Caxias do Sul/RS





Imagens do fórum BAZ


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jul 2013 às 19:09)

Enquanto faz frio no sul e parte do centro-oeste brasileiro, aqui tenho até o momento a tarde mais quente dos últimos 4 meses, a temperatura chegou aos 30,6ºC, próximo do recorde de calor para Julho que é de 31ºC ocorrido em 28/07/1989.


----------



## Fil (22 Jul 2013 às 19:10)

Fantástico!

Continua a colocar imagens à medida que vão aparecendo.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jul 2013 às 23:40)

Bonitas imagens da neve brasileira ainda para mais estando nós aqui em Portugal em pleno Verão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jul 2013 às 00:32)

Muitos estão decepcionados, pois esperava-se que os acumulados de neve fossem maior.
A possibilidade para neve em SC, PR e RS persiste até a manhã de terça.


Neve entre Bom Jardim da Serra e Urubici (SC)





São José dos Ausentes/RS




Foto : Lucas Rocha

São José dos Ausentes/RS


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jul 2013 às 00:35)

Mais fotos da neve e sincelo no RS: http://www.flickr.com/photos/99244860@N05/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jul 2013 às 02:16)

Estou pelo celular, por isso não irei postar fotos!
Neva em algumas cidades do Paraná, Santa Catarina e Rio Grande do Sul neste momento, há relatos inclusive de rodovia bloqueada devido a neve.


----------



## RRC (23 Jul 2013 às 05:22)

Nevando muito em Guarapuava, PR


----------



## RRC (23 Jul 2013 às 05:37)

Nevando em Blumenau, SC fato histórico.


----------



## RRC (23 Jul 2013 às 05:41)

Há relatos de neve até no sul do MS e nas próximas horas deve começar a cair em Curitiba.


----------



## RRC (23 Jul 2013 às 05:43)

Risco de neve também em Florianópolis e Porto Alegre.


----------



## RRC (23 Jul 2013 às 05:51)

Canoinhas-SC coberta pela neve 
http://www.sulaovivo.com.br/cameras/sc/canoinhas/paula-pereira


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jul 2013 às 05:59)

RRC, vi fotos de muita neve em Papanduva-SC.
Em Guarapuava dois telhados de lojas desabaram pelo peso da neve!


----------



## RRC (23 Jul 2013 às 06:08)

^^ Espero que não haja feridos. No momento neva em altitude de 60m.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2013 às 10:16)

Em _*Guarapuava*_ parece ter nevado bastante.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8c86-ZLFjs"]Neve Guarapuava ParanÃ¡ Brasil 1:13 23/07/2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RRC (23 Jul 2013 às 12:19)

08h E começa a nevar em Campo Largo (Região Metropolitana de Curitiba), em Curitiba registro de neve rápida em alguns bairros.


----------



## RRC (23 Jul 2013 às 13:13)

Neve em Curitiba após quase 40 anos!


----------



## Sanxito (23 Jul 2013 às 13:17)

RRC disse:


> Neve em Curitiba após quase 40 anos!
> 
> neve em curitiba! 0:46 23/07/2013 - YouTube



Bom dia.
Em ponta Grossa também há registo de neve? Evento fantástico. 
Cumprimentos.


----------



## RRC (23 Jul 2013 às 13:26)

Sanxito disse:


> Bom dia.
> Em ponta Grossa também há registo de neve? Evento fantástico.
> Cumprimentos.




Sim! Houve chuva congelada e neve em Ponta Grossa. 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RRC (23 Jul 2013 às 13:41)

*Palhoça - Santa Catarina (Região Metropolitana de Florianópolis) *


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jul 2013 às 14:07)

RRC disse:


> *Palhoça - Santa Catarina (Região Metropolitana de Florianópolis) *



Paisagem linda! O Sul do Brasil é uma realidade à parte do Brasil que todos imaginamos do sol e do calor. Um autêntico postal esta foto, uma paisagem alpina!


----------



## Dan (23 Jul 2013 às 15:15)

Excelente registo.

Na foto, a acumulação de neve começa, mais ou menos, a que cota?


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2013 às 15:45)

A cordilheira retratada na foto,segundo o google earth, aponta para uma altitude que varia entre os 1500-1827m.
A acumulação de neve talvez comece a partir da cota 1100-1200m, mas claro isto é apenas um palpite.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jul 2013 às 17:08)

Morro do Cambirela - Imagem: Eliana Schwarz


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jul 2013 às 17:20)

Nevou em mais de 100 cidades brasileiras e ainda há possibilidade de neve.

Lontras





Imagens da neve próximo a Floripa: http://diariocatarinense.clicrbs.co...rto-leal-na-grande-florianopolis-4209300.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jul 2013 às 17:31)

Papanduva-SC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jul 2013 às 17:51)

Temperatura às 13h (horário de Brasília)






http://www.wxbrasil.net/monitoramento/temp_inmet.php


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2013 às 23:00)

Neve em Itaiópolis, Planalto Norte de Santa Catarina 





Mafra, Santa Catarina.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2013 às 23:02)

Perspectiva-se  uma madrugada de intensas inversões térmicas nas baixadas/vales.
*Urupema* segue com forte arrefecimento nocturno,graças à preciosa ajuda do vento nulo e céu limpo.
Segundo a estação meteorológica  que se encontra no wunderground, Urupema lidera,  já vai nos *-4,1ºC*, e ainda são 19h00. 
______________

Foto de *Guarapuava*,*Paraná*.


----------



## RRC (24 Jul 2013 às 00:15)

Mais algumas de Guarapuava hoje à tarde.






_Rita Ramos_
















_Luís Roberto Cardoso_


----------



## RRC (24 Jul 2013 às 00:47)

@Climaterra 21 min
Em torno ou acima de 70% dos municípios de SC tiveram neve em seu território, na Grande Fpolis apenas a Capital não teve.


----------



## RRC (24 Jul 2013 às 00:49)

Cume do Morro da Cambirela, Palhoça (RM de Floripa) a 1053m de altitude.





_Metsul_


----------



## RRC (24 Jul 2013 às 01:38)

Está nublando em muitas cidades do Sul, dificilmente teremos um frio histórico. Mas pela neve já superou todas as ondas de frio até o ano de 2000.


----------



## RRC (24 Jul 2013 às 01:57)

Começa a nevar novamente no Rio Grande do Sul!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2013 às 11:41)

RRC disse:


> Está nublando em muitas cidades do Sul, dificilmente teremos um frio histórico.



Mesmo *RRC*,ao longo da madrugada Urupema não teve um arrefecimento nocturno continuo devido á nebulosidade,a temperatura sofreu muitas oscilações,ainda assim, a temperatura caiu para uns gélidos *-7,3ºC*, na outra estação da cidade a temperatura foi certamente mais baixa.
As nuvens impediram um registo histórico.
Estou curioso para ver as fotos da geada.


----------



## RRC (24 Jul 2013 às 16:07)

12h e faz 9.6ºC no Acre, região amazônica.


----------



## RRC (24 Jul 2013 às 19:37)

Mais algumas cidades com neve

Rio Negrinho, SC






Major Vieira, SC






Três Barras, SC






Rancho Queimado, SC






Santa Cecília, SC





_SCC_


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Jul 2013 às 02:32)

Como a neve consegue mudar a paisagem. Aquela primeira nao parece nem ser o Brasil. Mais definitivamente ficou bonito deveria ser mais abundante essas ondas de frio


----------



## Teles (25 Jul 2013 às 08:46)

Neve acumulada em Itaiópolis (SC) em 23/07/13

Imagem: Paulo Marcelo Adamek


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2013 às 10:14)

Destaque também para alguns valores de temperatura. São Paulo registou ontem o mais baixo valor de temperatura máxima em 52 anos (8,7ºC).

Fonte


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2013 às 10:41)

Dia: *24/07/13*
Local: *Urupema*
Temperatura minima: *-7,3ºC*


Alguns registos


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Jul 2013 às 14:26)

@Climaterra 
 Nevou moderado a forte nesta madrugada na região do M.da  Igreja, 5/10 cm

Timbó Grande ontem, mesmo depois de 2 dias com sol a neve se mantém.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Jul 2013 às 14:41)

Mais imagens da neve no Brasil no blog da Metsul: http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/Home...nevada_entra_para_a_história_do_Sul_do_Brasil


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2013 às 23:23)

Impressionante a intensidade da inversão térmica na cidade de *Urupema*.







T.actual: *-0,4ºC*
Céu limpo e vento nulo.

Será mais uma madrugada gélida, existem condições para que a temperatura desça aos -6ºC, vamos ver.


----------



## Dan (26 Jul 2013 às 17:11)

Algumas consequências negativas do nevão que atingiu várias áreas no sul do Brasil.



> *Neve devastou a Mata Atlântica em Santa Catarina*
> 
> Zona rural do Planalto Norte vira um cenário de horror
> 
> ...



Fonte


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jul 2013 às 19:31)

Temperaturas nos últimos dias aqui em Patrocínio - MG

26/07 - 26,4ºC / 7,6ºC
27/07 - 26,9ºC / 7,5ºC
28/07 - 27,5ºC / 5,1ºC


----------



## RRC (6 Ago 2013 às 07:25)

O modelo GFS aponta para a possibilidade de mais neve entre os dias 13 e 15.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Ago 2013 às 03:02)

Pode nevar nesta madrugada entre o RS e SC. A Metsul alerta também para o risco de enchentes.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2013 às 12:20)

NEVA NO SUL DO BRASIL - A quarta-feira começou com neve no município catarinense de São Joaquim. A neve foi mais forte ao amanhecer e chegou a deixar carros e telhados brancos. A MetSul antecipa que as condições seguem favoráveis à neve no decorrer do dia nas partes mais altas do Rio Grande do Sul e Santa Catarina, notadamente nos Aparados e no Planalto Sul Catarinense.

Fonte: MetSul


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2013 às 22:52)

MAIS UM DIA DE NEVE E GELO NO SUL DO BRASIL - Hoje foi o terceiro dia seguido com registro de neve no Sul do Brasil. A neve caiu nesta quinta no Morro da Igreja, em Santa Catarina. O dia começou também com muita geada no Oeste e no Sul do Rio Grande do Sul com mínimas de 3ºC a 4ºC abaixo de zero na Campanha e no Noroeste gaúcho. No Oeste do Paraná, houve recordes de mínimas para agosto em estações que operam desde 1997. Veja lindas fotos da neve e da geada, e confira mais detalhes do frio ocorrido em boletim do nosso meteorologista-chefe Eugenio Hackbart.

Fonte: MetSul


----------



## newlazer (20 Ago 2013 às 13:47)

temperatura em lages/sc agora :12,5ºc
vento :15,2km/h
humidade :88%
céu pouco nublado


----------



## newlazer (20 Ago 2013 às 13:50)

temperatura agora em carapicuiba/sp : 16,4ºc
vento : 2km/h
humidade :72%
céu encoberto


----------



## newlazer (20 Ago 2013 às 15:53)

temperaturas em são paulo :
carapicuiba : 20,3ºc
campos de jordão : 16,1ºc
Guarujá: 22,7ºc


temperaturas em minas gerais :
itapeva : 18,6ºc
belo horizonte : 22,8ºc


----------



## newlazer (20 Ago 2013 às 18:31)

temperatura no rio janeiro : 24,6ºc
humidade : 64%

temperatura em porto alegre/rs : 26,8ºc
humidade : 36%

temperatura em londrina/pr : 27,3ºc
humidade : 40%

temperatura caxias do sul/rs : 20,5ºc
humidade : 50%


----------



## newlazer (20 Ago 2013 às 19:29)

temperatura em goiania : 29,4ºc
humidade : 19%

temperatura em ilhéus/bahia : 21ºc
humidade : 85%
chuva

temperatura em brasilia : 24,7ºc
humidade : 27%


----------



## newlazer (20 Ago 2013 às 20:00)

temperatura em petropolis/rj : 22,4ºc
humidade : 63%
aguaceiros


----------



## newlazer (20 Ago 2013 às 21:10)

temperatura maxima carapicuiba/sp : 24,4ºc

temperatura maxima rio janeiro : 23,2ºc

temperatura maxima lages/sc : 15,8ºc

temperatura goiania : 29,2ºc

temperatura maxima porto alegre : 27,1ºc


----------



## newlazer (21 Ago 2013 às 13:50)

temperatura atual no guaruja/sp : 19,7ºc

temperatura atual em itapeva/mg : 16,2ºc

temperatura atual lages/sc : 13,9ºc


----------



## newlazer (21 Ago 2013 às 15:37)

t.atual brasilia : 21,9ºc

t.atual goiania : 25,7ºc


----------



## newlazer (21 Ago 2013 às 18:18)

t.atual ilhéus/ba : 27,1ºc


----------



## newlazer (21 Ago 2013 às 20:33)

t.max :

sp : 26,4ºc
rj : 25,5ºc
rs : 24,6ºc
lages/sc : 20,9ºc
ilheus/ba : 25,2ºc
goiania : 28,8ºc
brasilia : 27,6ºc


----------



## newlazer (21 Ago 2013 às 23:59)

temperatura mais baixa em sc : lages 17,9ºc
temperatura mais alta em sc : chapecó 22,6ºc

t. mais baixa em rs : pelotas 17,6ºc
t. mais alta em rs : santa rosa 25,4ºc

t. mais baixa sp : campos de jordão 12,7ºc
t. mais alta sp : presidente prudente 27,5ºc

t. mais baixa rj : petropolis 10,5ºc
t. mais alta rj : rio de janeiro 24,3ºc


----------



## newlazer (22 Ago 2013 às 01:11)

t.actual petropolis/rj : 9,3ºc
humidade : 90%


----------



## newlazer (22 Ago 2013 às 01:14)

t.actual campos de jordão/sp :10,4ºc
humidade : 81%


----------



## newlazer (22 Ago 2013 às 14:04)

t.atual sp : 20,4ºc

t.actual rj : 22,8ºc

t.actual mg : 22,2ºc

t.actual sc : 19,0ºc

t.actual ba : 27,3ºc


----------



## newlazer (22 Ago 2013 às 16:02)

t.actual goiania : 28,7ºc

t.actual petropilis/rj : 14,8ºc


----------



## newlazer (22 Ago 2013 às 20:45)

t.max algumas cidades do brasil

sp : 25,5ºc

rj : 27,7ºc

rs : 18,6ºc chuva algo intensa

sc : 27,3ºc

ba : 28,4ºc

go : 30,6ºc

brasilia : 28ºc

mg : 26,7ºc


----------



## newlazer (22 Ago 2013 às 21:49)

t.actual bagé/rs : 7,2ºc

t.actual petropolis/rj : 14,8ºc

t.actual campos do jordão/sp : 16,7ºc


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2013 às 21:54)

newlazer disse:


> t.actual bagé/rs : 7,2ºc t.actual petropolis/rj : 14,8ºc t.actual campos do jordão/sp : 16,7ºc



Olá, amigo *newlazer*:

Será possível que faça um resumo diário das suas observações? Ganha-se em termos de informação disponível e evita uma monotonia persistente no tópico.
Se quiser também pode editar as mensagens que já publicou e fazer uma síntese.
Convém também indicar a fonte dos seus dados.


----------



## newlazer (22 Ago 2013 às 22:16)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá, amigo *newlazer*:
> 
> Será possível que faça um resumo diário das suas observações? Ganha-se em termos de informação disponível e evita uma monotonia persistente no tópico.
> Se quiser também pode editar as mensagens que já publicou e fazer uma síntese.
> Convém também indicar a fonte dos seus dados.



boas amigo gerofil

apartir de amanha coloco todas informações em 1 ou 2 tópicos.
em relação as fontes, 75% são através de estações de amigos que tenho no brasil os outros 25% são de sites meteorológicos brasileiros.
obrigado pelas dicas


----------



## newlazer (23 Ago 2013 às 21:25)

t.max cidades do brasil

sp : 29,7ºc

rj : 31,3ºc

rs : 11,6ºc

sc : 15,3ºc

mg : 29,5ºc

ba : 28,4ºc

brasilia : 28,3ºc

go : 32,5ºc

petropolis/rj : 30,3ºc

campos do jordão/sp : 20,2ºc

fontes : estações meteorológicas caseiras e climatempo


----------



## RRC (23 Ago 2013 às 22:40)

RS, SC, MG, BA e GO são estados, não cidades.


----------



## RRC (23 Ago 2013 às 22:46)

*Alerta Meteorológico - Chuva excessiva com transtornos e muito frio
*
A MetSul Meteorologia reitera uma vez mais seu alerta quanto à perspectiva de chuva em volumes muito elevados a excessivos em parte do Rio Grande do Sul no fim de semana. O episódio de precipitação tende a ser o mais significativo no Estado dos últimos meses com volumes em muitos locais próximos ou acima da média de chuva do mês inteiro em questão de apenas 48 horas. Os maiores volumes, conforme a análise da MetSul, devem se concentrar desta vez ao redor de Porto Alegre, incluindo a região metropolitana, vales do Rio Pardo, Caí, Paranhana, Taquari, Sinos, e ainda a o Litoral Norte, especialmente de Quintão até Arroio do Sal. A chuva se intensifica muito neste sábado, sobretudo da tarde para a noite, e permanece forte no decorrer do domingo. Neste período de só 36 horas, os acumulados de precipitação podem atingir ou mesmo superar 100 mm em vários pontos destas regiões, ou seja, pode chover 70% a 80% da média do mês todo (e agosto é o mês mais chuvoso da climatologia anual) em apenas um dia e meio. Pode chover, segundo diversos modelos, entre 100 mm e 150 mm em partes da Grande Porto Alegre e de 100 mm a 200 mm em vários locais entre parte da Serra e o Litoral Norte.







A frente semi-estacionária que nesta sexta-feira atua entre o Norte do Rio Grande do Sul e Santa Catarina, onde chove mais, recuará para o Sul neste sábado com o ingresso de ar mais quente no Norte gaúcho, o que intensificará muito a instabilidade, sobretudo junto ao Centro do Estado, pelo impressionante gradiente térmico em altura que vai se criar entre o Sul e o Norte do Estado. No domingo, o sistema irá seguir quase estacionário sobre a Metade e a instabilidade ganha força pela formação de uma área de baixa pressão no Sul do Brasil. Por isso, a expectativa de vento do quadrante Sul (principalmente da direção Sudeste) durante o fim de semana, especialmente no domingo, quando as rajadas devem ser mais fortes em Porto Alegre com velocidade de 50 a 70 km/h. Como o solo saturado pela água e logo mais instável, o vento pode trazer queda de árvores na Capital. Tal como ontem à noite, quando da chegada do ar frio, o vento ainda pode provocar falta de luz em pontos localizados. Rajadas de vento forte devem ser ainda esperadas na parte central e Norte da Lagoa dos Patos e no Litoral Norte.


Depois dos registros de neve ontem e hoje em Mar del Plata, na Argentina, e de grãos de neve em Mercedes no Uruguai, neve granulada caiu na manhã de hoje em Caçapava do Sul, no Centro-Sul do Rio Grande do Sul. É a segunda vez neste inverno que há registro de neve no Sul gaúcho, o que é pouco freqüente na climatologia média dos últimos 10 a 20 anos. Houve relato de queda de gelo até em Itaqui, na Fronteira Oeste. A MetSul não descarta novas ocorrências de neve granulada ou em flocos e/ou chuva congelada nas partes altas da Metade Sul do Estado no restante desta sexta e no sábado à medida que a atmosfera fica mais instável na região e o frio aumenta na Metade Sul. Até nas áreas mais ao Sul da Serra não se afasta precipitação de inverno nas próximas horas. Mesmo na parte Oeste do Estado não se afasta chuva congelada amanhã. Está nitidamente mais frio do que era projetado pelos modelos, inclusive pelas projeções computadorizadas que eram as mais radicais na intensidade do frio, especialmente nas camadas mais baixas e próximas da superfície. A manhã inteira foi de temperatura entre 2ºC e 3ºC em Caçapava do Sul. Canguçu registrou mínima de 0,7ºC na estação automática do Inmet. A menor marca no Estado, contudo, foi em Morro Redondo, onde a estação da MetSul acusou 0,2ºC abaixo de zero.






A tendência é que o frio aumente ainda mais. O fim de semana será marcado por muito frio o dia inteiro no sábado e no domingo, mais intenso no Oeste, Centro e no Sul gaúcho. As máximas devem ser muito baixas com marcas de um dígito durante as 24 horas do dia em muitas cidades. Nos Aparados, apesar de frio, a temperatura não ficará tão baixa pelo ingresso de ar mais quente com a área de baixa pressão na região. A primeira metade da próxima semana registrará madrugadas geladas e com temperatura negativa no Estado, especialmente na terça e na quarta. É alta a probabilidade de geada mais generalizada nos dois dias, mas a terça ainda pode ter cobertura de nebulosidade no Leste e no Nordeste gaúcho.

http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/


----------



## newlazer (23 Ago 2013 às 22:57)

peço desculpa no próximo tópico será corrigido


----------



## RRC (24 Ago 2013 às 01:51)

Sem problemas.


----------



## RRC (24 Ago 2013 às 02:14)

*Imagens do dias (23/08)
*
Deslocamento de núcleo de chuva com trovoadas por São Pedro do Sul (RS)






Névoa úmida em Balneário Camboriú (SC)





Frio pela tarde em Boa Vista do Buricá (RS)





_Imagens: De Olho no Tempo_


----------



## RRC (24 Ago 2013 às 02:18)

Intensa atividade elétrica no norte do RS no momento.






No momento chove com 1ºC em Canela, tempestade com trovoadas e 4,1ºC em Novo Hamburgo/RS. São Joaquim/SC com 12°C. Ausentes/RS, só 40 km ao Sul, tem 1°C.


----------



## RRC (24 Ago 2013 às 20:18)

Hoje houve registro de neve em três cidades do Rio Grande do Sul e chuva congelada em outras.

Campos de Cima da Serra e Ausentes já têm mais de 100 mm de chuva nas últimas horas.

Rio Paranhana em Três Coroas/RS hj a tarde.


----------



## newlazer (24 Ago 2013 às 21:17)

t.max alguns estados brasileiros :

mg : 29,5ºc

sp : 27,7ºc

rj : 25,2ºc

df : 28ºc

go : 32,9ºc

ba : 27,7ºc

sc : 15,4ºc

rs : 12,4ºc

fontes : estações caseiras e climatempo


----------



## RRC (25 Ago 2013 às 18:54)

A chuva continua caindo e os rios não param de aumentar no RS. 600 desabrigados até o momento.

São Leopoldo





Arroio Feitoria





Vale do Taquari


----------



## RRC (25 Ago 2013 às 19:18)

A frente já deve começar a atingir SC, onde poderá resultar em até 150mm amanhã.


----------



## RRC (26 Ago 2013 às 19:42)

Hoje choveu bastante em todo o estado de Santa Catarina. Algumas localidades receberam mais de  100 mm. Houve registro de neve das 11h às 13h em São Joaquim.

O tempo continua fechado em todo o sul do país.


----------



## RRC (26 Ago 2013 às 19:46)

Enquanto isso, faz 41ºC em Conceição do Araguaia/TO





http://www.climatempo.com.br/noticias/174215/rio-branco-ac-mais-fria-que-sao-paulo-sp/


----------



## newlazer (26 Ago 2013 às 21:37)

t,max em alguns estados brasileiros 

sp : 24,4ºc

rj : 25,8ºc

mg : 31,5ºc

rs : 10,7ºc

sc : 14,1ºc

go : 34,7ºc

brasilia/df : 30,4ºc

ba : 28,5ºc

pr : 13,1ºc


----------



## RRC (26 Ago 2013 às 23:58)

Neva neste início de noite nas cidades de Canela, Caxias do Sul, Parai, Guaporé, Arvorezinha, Soledade, Fontoura Xavier, São Francisco de Paula e Farroupilha. Há chances de acumulação nas próximas horas.


----------



## RRC (27 Ago 2013 às 02:36)

No momento neva em mais de 20 cidades do Rio Grande do Sul.

Neve em Caxias do Sul


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Ago 2013 às 03:09)

Municípios com registro de neve até às 23 horas:
- Antônio Prado (RS)
- Arvorezinha (RS)
- Bom Jesus (RS)
- Canela (RS)
- Caxias do Sul (RS)
- Farroupilha (RS)
- Flores da Cunha (RS)
- Fontoura Xavier (RS)
- Gramado (RS)
- Guaporé (RS)
- Ibiraiaras (RS)
- Ibirubá (RS)
- Ipê (RS)
- Itapuca (RS)
- Lagoa Vermelha (RS)
- Nova Pádua (RS)
- Nova Petrópolis (RS)
- Nova Prata (RS)
- Paraí (RS)
- Sananduva (RS)
- São Francisco de Paula (RS)
- São João da Urtiga (RS)
- São Joaquim (SC)
- São Marcos (RS)
- Serafina Corrêa (RS)
- Soledade (RS)
- Tapejara (RS)
- Três Coroas (RS)
- Vacaria (RS)
- Veranópolis (RS)

 Fonte: http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/neve-e-registrada-em-varios-municipios-do-rio-grande-do-sul/


----------



## RRC (27 Ago 2013 às 10:13)

Imagens da neve na madrugada.

*Caxias do Sul​*




_Metsul_

*Gramado​*









_Twitter_

Amanhecendo em Gramado




W.Underground

*Bom Jesus​*




_Metsul_

*Vacaria​*




_Metsul_

*São José dos Ausentes*​




_Twitter@MatheusSchuch_

Amanhecendo




_Metsul_


----------



## RRC (27 Ago 2013 às 11:22)

*Canela​*




Instagram - Janersousa

*São Joaquim​*




Isagos

*Flores da Cunha​*




Gab_Its

*Gramado​*




Rafael Arruda

*Ana Rech​*


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Ago 2013 às 11:48)

nice pics.

 Eu fico imaginando como ai no Brasil as pessoas dirigem sem um bom pneu de neve na neve porque aqui no Japão quando neva e esta de pneu normal e quase impossível controlar o carro mesmo quando esta pouco


----------



## newlazer (27 Ago 2013 às 21:07)

t.max em alguns estados brasileiros 

sp : 15,4ºc

rj : 21,7ºc

mg : 30,1ºc

sc : 16,2ºc

rs : 10,7ºc

ba : 28,2ºc

df : 27,4ºc

go : 26,1ºc

pr : 10,6ºc


----------



## newlazer (28 Ago 2013 às 21:10)

t,max em alguns estados brasileiros

sp : 14,4ºc

rj : 21,1ºc

mg : 28,8ºc

sc : 17,7ºc

rs : 15,7ºc

df : 28,3ºc

go : 28ºc

ba : 28,8ºc

pr : 16,3ºc


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Ago 2013 às 03:07)

Aqui em Patrocínio a mínima hoje (28) foi de 4,6ºC e a máxima de 26,2ºC.
A umidade variou entre 11% e 98% e Pto. de Orvalho entre -7,4ºC a 7,9ºC.
Agora faz 11ºC e a umidade é de 48%.


----------



## newlazer (29 Ago 2013 às 20:59)

t,max em alguns estados brasileiros

sp : 23,4ºc

rj : 22,3ºc

mg : 25,4ºc

sc : 19,1ºc

rs : 20,4ºc

df : 30,7ºc

go : 33,1ºc

ba : 28,1ºc

pr : 23,5ºc


----------



## newlazer (30 Ago 2013 às 21:00)

t,max em alguns estados brasileiros

sp : 26,2ºc

rj : 25,6ºc

mg : 26,6ºc

sc : 20,7ºc

rs : 24,8ºc

df : 27,1ºc

go : 32,5ºc

ba : 25ºc

pr : 27,3ºc

mt : 37ºc

es : 25,5ºc


----------



## RRC (30 Ago 2013 às 21:46)

Ontem fez 41ºC em Conceição do Araguaia/TO, foi a segunda maior temperatura do ano no país, atrás dos 41,4ºC do Rio em janeiro.


----------



## newlazer (2 Set 2013 às 21:11)

temperaturas em alguns estados brasileiros 

sp : 30,3ºc

rj : 26,5ºc

mg : 30,7ºc

sc : 26,9ºc

rs ; 21,1ºc


----------



## newlazer (3 Set 2013 às 21:34)

temperaturas em alguns estados brasileiros

sp : 22,3ºc

rj : 31,5ºc

go : 30,1ºc

rs : 18,6ºc

sc : 22,7ºc

pr : 21,6ºc


----------



## newlazer (5 Set 2013 às 20:56)

temperaturas em alguns estados brasileiros

sp : 17,4ºc

rj : 24,3ºc

mg : 22,7ºc

sc : 20,4ºc

rs : 22,9ºc


----------



## RRC (10 Set 2013 às 16:42)

*Nevoeiro denso cobriu o litoral de Santa Catarina entre ontem e hoje*



























http://diariocatarinense.clicrbs.co...rande-parte-do-litoral-norte-de-sc-38262.html​


----------



## BozoBR (15 Set 2013 às 17:08)

Belas fotos. Essa da neblina é no Rio de Janeiro? Deu calafrios!


----------



## RRC (17 Set 2013 às 13:05)

BozoBR disse:


> Belas fotos. Essa da neblina é no Rio de Janeiro? Deu calafrios!



Não, as fotos são de Floripa e Balneário Camboriú.


----------



## RRC (17 Set 2013 às 13:07)

*Vendaval de quase 100 km/h atinge Água Clara, São Gabriel do Oeste e Chapadão do Sul (MS)*

O deslocamento de uma nova onda frontal sobre o Centro-Sul do Brasil permitiu a organização de fortes instabilidades sobre a maior parte de Mato Grosso do Sul nesta segunda-feira (16).
Além de uma mudança radical nas condições do tempo, com a verificação de chuva, o vento forte chamou a atenção e assustou a população de algumas cidades.
Estações meteorológicas automáticas mantidas pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) aferiram nas últimas 24 horas, valores máximos de rajada de vento de 81 km/h em Água Clara, 90,7 km/h em São Gabriel do Oeste e 92,1 km/h em Chapadão do Sul.
Em ambos os municípios, a Polícia Militar confirmou o vento forte, além de uma densa nuvem de poeira que avançou sobre as cidades. Em alguns pontos houve registro de destelhamentos de construções e quedas de galhos e de árvores, porém sem gravidade.

http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/ve...ra-sao-gabriel-do-oeste-e-chapadao-do-sul-ms/


----------



## RRC (17 Set 2013 às 13:14)

*Enchente e ciclone no começo da segunda quinzena de setembro
*
O mau tempo que castigou o Uruguai na sexta-feira e no fim de semana provocou uma morte e deixou centenas de desabrigados. Vários departamentos do Centro e do Norte do país foram castigados por chuva muito intensa a extrema com acumulados em alguns locais entre 200 mm e 300 mm. A situação foi mais grave nos departamentos de Cerro Largo e Treinta y Tres que enfrentaram importantes inundações. Em Melo, moradores descreveram a enchente como a pior desde 1998. Rios como Jaguarão e Yi saíram dos seus leitos, agravando as inundações. Houve bloqueios de rodovias.

No Chuí/RS, a chuva perto de 200 mm em alguns pontos começou a cair no fim da tarde de sexta e não parou mais. O vento forte acompanhou o alto volume de água. Segundo a Brigada Militar, as ruas ficaram alagadas, mas não havia registro de desabrigados. Em Jaguarão, a situação é mais crítica. A precipitação alcançou 260 milímetros. O rio Jaguarão subiu quatro metros, saiu do leito e avançou em direção à zona de free shops em Rio Branco. Alguns proprietários protegiam as mercadorias caso a água começasse a entrar nas lojas. A Defesa Civil informou que seis famílias foram removidas para o Ginásio Integração e o antigo posto da vila Vencato, no lado brasileiro. A ação de auxílio prosseguiu com ajuda do Exército. Cerca de 40 profissionais trabalharam na remoção da população para os abrigos.

_Metsul_


----------



## RRC (18 Set 2013 às 15:05)

*Rajadas de vento com até 110 km/h provocam sensação de -13,5°C
*

O amanhecer gelado desta quarta-feira espantou qualquer esperança de quem gostaria que o inverno tivesse ido embora. 
Enquanto na semana passada foram registrados até 37,3°C, na Grande Porto Alegre, no início desta manhã os termômetros não ultrapassaram a casa dos 10°C.

Na região dos Campos de Cima da Serra, as estações do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) registraram -1°C em vacaria, com sensação de -6°C. 
Já em São José dos Ausentes, os -0,4°C marcados no termômetro pareciam -13,5°C, devido às rajadas de vento em torno dos 110 km/h. 

Em Passo Fundo e Erechim, o 0°C registrado provocava sensação de -4°C e -3°C.

Já Porto Alegre amanheceu com temperatura na casa dos 8°C, e sensação de 6°C. Tramandaí registrou a temperatura mais alta, 9°C. Segundo a meteorologista Elisa Glitzenhirn, da Somar Meteorologia, além do frio, o Estado pode ter formação de geada de forma generalizada, pois 17 das 35 estações automáticas do Inmet em solo gaúcho apresentavam as condições necessárias para o fenômeno.

Desde ontem vento intenso atinge o Rio Grande do Sul

No Chuí, a ventania alcançou 74 km/h, enquanto Jaguarão teve 70,6 km/h, de acordo com o meteorologista Gustavo Verardo, da Somar Meteorologia. Porto Alegre marcou pico de velocidade do vento às 12h45min, com 53 km/h, segundo a Central de Meteorologia.

A presença de um ciclone sobre o Atlântico a Sudeste da Foz do Rio da Prata provocou vento intenso no Uruguai, nesta terça-feira. As rajadas ficaram perto de 90 km/h em Montevidéu e chegaram a 113 km/h no balneário de Piriápolis. Houve queda de árvores e danos em prédios na praia de La Paloma

http://zerohora.clicrbs.com.br/rs/geral/noticia/2013/09/quarta-amanhece-com-temperaturas-negativas-e-sensacao-termica-de-13c-4273136.html


----------



## RRC (19 Set 2013 às 08:39)

Enchentes causadas pelo ciclone entre o Uruguai e o RS vistas por satélite.


----------



## RRC (20 Set 2013 às 05:41)

Mais chuva para o Sul.

*Alerta - Evento de chuva extrema no Sul do Brasil durante o feriadão*

A MetSul Meteorologia alerta para um evento significativo de chuva extrema durante o feriadão farroupilha (amanhã a domingo) na Metade Norte do Rio Grande do Sul, Santa Catarina e Sudoeste do Paraná. Desaconselhamos viajar ao Litoral Norte gaúcho e à costa catarinense porque ambas regiões terão chuva em volumes excessivOs e com condições de trafegabilidade perigosas nas rodovias (risco de queda de barreiras, aquaplanagem e até possibilidade de interrupção). Os volumes nas áreas mencionadas devem ficar entre 100 mm e 200 mm, mas com acumulados localizados em vários pontos de 200 mm a 300 mm. Uma vez que a chuva extrema se dará em regiões de relevo, volumes isolados ainda mais altos não podem ser descartados. Significa que algumas áreas podem ter a média de um a dois meses de chuva em apenas 72 horas, o que cria um cenário perigoso em que há alto risco de alagamentos, inundações, transbordamentos de rios e córregos, quedas de barreiras e deslizamentos de terra. A BR-101 merecerá atenção no Litoral Norte  e Sul de Santa Catarina pelo risco de alagamento, e a Rota do Sol e outras rodovias da Serracomo a BR-116 pela ameaça de deslizamentos e queda de barreiras.





http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/


----------



## RRC (22 Set 2013 às 11:03)

*Situação deve se agravar neste domingo em Santa Catarina*





A situação já é grave e a MetSul Meteorologia alerta que poderá se agravar muito durante este domingo no estado de Santa Catarina por conta da intensificação da chuva que antecipamos para hoje. Conforme dados da Defesa Civil Catarinense, são 26 municípios atingidos pela chuva volumosa que até o começo da noite estava entre *150 mm e 200 mm* em pontos do Planalto Sul, Alto Vale do Itajaí e Grande Florianópolis. Já chega a 2 mil o número de pessoas desalojadas e, conforme nossa estimativa, com base no que deve ainda chover e com a crescida de diversos rios, este número poderá aumentar muito no começo desta semana.

http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/


----------



## RRC (22 Set 2013 às 14:24)

Cidades atingidas pelo granizo no Rio Grande do Sul.

Ametista do Sul
Barracão
Coronel Bicaco
Cacequi
Casca
Caseiros
Crissiumal
Cruz Alta
Derrubadas
Frederico Westphalen
Flores da Cunha
Gentil
Horizontina
Ibirubá
Ijuí
Independência
Itaqui
Lajeado do Bugre
Não-Me-Toque
Nova Araçá
Nova Prata
Nonoai
Panambi
Passo Fundo
Parobé
Pejuçara
Planalto
Porto Xavier
Ronda Alta
Saldanha Marinho
Santa Bárbara do Sul
Santa Rosa
Santo Ângelo
Santo Antônio das Missões
Santo Antônio do Palma
São Borja
São Domingos do Sul
São João da Urtiga
São Luiz Gonzaga
São Pedro do Butiá
Sobradinho
Tenente Portela
Torres
Vacaria
Vista Gaúcha

Residências danificadas: +7000.


----------



## RRC (22 Set 2013 às 14:45)

Caso o rio suba mais 6 cm a água começa a invadir residências em Blumenau/SC. A cidade ainda se recupera das consequências das chuvas de 2008 quando 24 pessoas morreram.





_Twitter@Carolzimermann_


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Set 2013 às 14:57)

*Temporais deixam mais de mil desalojados em Santa Catarina*

Os temporais que provocaram chuvas volumosas, vento fortes e granizo nas últimas 48 horas em parte do estado de Santa Catarina já deixaram mais de mil desalojados em todo o estado, segundo balanço divulgado pela Defesa Civil do estado na noite deste sábado (21).
Rio do Sul é o município com o maior número de afetados, 250 no total. Outros municípios também afetados são Saltinho, Santa Terezinha, Guaraciaba, Joaçaba, São Miguel do Oeste e São José do Cedro.





Imagem: ASCOM/São José do Cedro

Fonte: De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Set 2013 às 15:01)

Além de Santa Catarina e Rio Grande do Sul, o estado do Paraná também tem sido atingido pelas fortes chuvas. 

Chuva de granizo em Corbélia/PR.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nwDWQKuux5s


----------



## RRC (22 Set 2013 às 15:03)

Rio atinge 8m em Blumenau, cota de enchente na cidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Set 2013 às 15:07)

Blumenau webcams:  
http://vejoaovivo.com.br/sc/blumenau/avenida-beira-rio883.html
http://www.bnu.tv/blumenau/beirario


----------



## RRC (22 Set 2013 às 15:10)

*Ceops prevê que Rio Itajaí-Açu chegará a 10 metros às 20h deste domingo em Blumenau*

O Centro de Operação do Sistema de Alerta (Ceops) divulgou na manhã deste domingo uma nova previsão do nível do Rio Itajaí-Açu. A expectativa é de que às 20h deste domingo o rio chegue a 10m no Centro de Blumenau, transbordando e atingindo as ruas da cidade. A mesma metragem é esperada para Rio do Sul, porém, às 16h. 

http://anoticia.clicrbs.com.br/sc/g...as-20h-deste-domingo-em-blumenau-4277469.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Set 2013 às 15:11)

O rio já toca os 8 m em Blumenau como disse o RCC, o pico segundo o Coutinho (climaterra) deverá ser entre a madrugada e a manhã de segunda. 

Modelos começam a indicar possibilidade de neve no próximo final de semana.


----------



## RRC (22 Set 2013 às 15:48)

Cidades com mais de 100 mm de chuva entre ontem e às 8h de hoje em SC.

Alfredo Wagner: 211,8 mm

Bocaina do Sul 199,2 mm

Rancho Queimado: 190 mm

Rio do Sul: 184 m

Ituporanga: 179 mm

Ponte Alta: 173 mm

Curitibanos: 172 mm

Presidente Getúlio: 167,8 mm

São João Batista: 143 mm

Campos Novos: 141,5 mm

Schroeder 139,6 mm

Vidal Ramos: 137 mm

Timbó: 137 mm

Tijucas 136,6 mm

São Bonifácio: 134,8 mm

Camboriú: 128,8 mm

Ilhota 128,8 mm

Antonio Carlos: 127,4 mm

Apiúna: 125,4 mm

Fraiburgo: 122,6 mm

Florianópolis: 121 mm

Painel: 117,8 mm

São Joaquim: 115,6 mm

São João do Itaperiú: 113,4 mm

Taió: 113 m

Barra Velha: 112,2 mm

Blumenau: 120 mm

Timbé do Sul: 106 mm

Joinville: 106mm

Mirim Doce: 104,8 mm

Luiz Alves 100,8 mm

http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/blogdopuchalski/?topo=67,2,18,,,67


----------



## RRC (22 Set 2013 às 16:16)

*[Atualizado]* Blumenau - nível do rio: 8,07m





http://instagram.com/p/ekQ6DEmCbm/

Centro de Brusque





https://twitter.com/luizinhocrf/status/381788310739234816/photo/1


----------



## RRC (22 Set 2013 às 18:42)

Cidade de Rio do Sul agora.





https://twitter.com/ARCANJO_01/status/381806439104126976/photo/1


----------



## RRC (22 Set 2013 às 18:56)

A Ceops informa que o nível do rio Itajaí-Açu deve atingir 10 metros em Blumenau às 18h, 2 horas antes do previsto.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Set 2013 às 20:25)

Rio do Sul (SC)










Imagem: Adelmo Oscar Struecker


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Set 2013 às 04:10)

Tornado deixa pelo menos três mortos em Taquarituba, no sul de São Paulo.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4BHms4IdmCM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=B7yQb3DD4uM


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Set 2013 às 04:13)

Tornado em Taquarituba

Imagens: Aline Oliveira, Igreja Quadrangul, Mariana Gomes Vidal


----------



## RRC (23 Set 2013 às 14:48)

^^ Setembro deve ser o mês dos tornados no Brasil! A maioria dos tornados que provocaram mortes no país foram registrados nesse mês.


----------



## RRC (23 Set 2013 às 16:30)

*Primavera começa com destruição e mortes por tempo severo
*

A primavera começou arrasadora com graves enchentes e até tornados no Brasil. A situação neste começo de semana é mais dramática em Santa Catarina, que volta a viver o flagelo das águas. A Defesa Civil contabiliza cerca de 60 cidades com problemas em função da chuva e 5 mil pessoas desabrigadas ou desalojadas. Nenhuma morte foi registrada no Estado. As escolas estaduais de 52 cidades de Santa Catarina (regionais de Brusque, Taió, Timbó, Rio do Sul, Ibirama e Ituporanga) tiveram aulas canceladas nesta segunda devido aos efeitos da chuva. Em Blumenau, as aulas foram canceladas até amanhã.






As regiões mais prejudicadas pelas chuvas, de acordo com a Defesa Civil, são o Norte do estado e a região do Vale do Itajaí, incluindo Blumenau, Indaial, Rio do Sul, Taió, Brusque e Benedito Novo, Apiúna, Ituporanga, Rio do Oeste e Gaspar. Em Rio do Sul, 75% dos bairros da cidade estão debaixo d’água e a Prefeitura decretou situação de emergência. A MetSul Meteorologia alerta que a situação segue crítica ainda hoje no Vale do Itajaí em locais como Blumenau, Rio do Sul, Indaial, Brusque, Gaspar e outras cidades. A vazão das águas alcança a cidade de Itajaí, sob maré alta no mar, o que trará inundação.
















Boletim da Defesa Civil alertou também que o risco de deslizamentos segue em municípios da Grande Florianópolis, Litoral e Planalto Norte, Vale do Itajaí, Litoral Sul, Meio Oeste, Planalto e Litoral Sul. Em Blumenau, Brusque, Camboriu, Caçador, Curitibanos, Gaspar, Guaramirim, Joinville e Urubici ocorreram deslizamentos. Em Lages, deslizamento desabrigou famílias.

Dados da Epagri/Ciram de chuva acumulada até o final do domingo indicavam precipitação de 270 mm em Rio do Campo, 261 mm em Alfredo Wagner, 242 mm em Rio do Sul, 218 mm em Rancho Queimado, 208 mm em Ituporanga, 205 mm em Presidente Getúlio, 202 mm em Timbó e 202 mm em Bom Jardim da Serra. No Rio Grande do Sul, os acumulados também eram muito altos em cidades do Norte e Nordeste do Estado com 156 mm em Muitos Capões, 135 mm em Vacaria, 126 mm em Lagoa Vermelha, 112 mm em Erechim, 108 mm em Ipê, 107 mm em Nova Bassano, 106 mm em Ausentes e 101 mm em André da Rocha. Torres e São Francisco de Paula estão com quase 100 mm. Em Porto Alegre, na zona Norte, choveu 35 mm até o final do domingo. Não muito ao Norte da área metropolitana, no Vale do Sinos, Campo Bom teve 90 mm. Os volumes acumulados devem aumentar ainda mais, já que o tempo segue instável e vai continuar chovendo neste começo de semana.






Mais ao Norte, a virada da estação também foi marcada por tempo severo. No Paraná, vento de até 107 km/h provocou estragos em Londrina. Em Guarapuava, a MetSul não descarta que um tornado tenha atingido parte do município às 6h da manhã do domingo. Vento de força destrutiva e com duração descrita menor que um minuto provocou destelhamentos, derrubou antenas de rádios e destruiu construções solidamente construídas como residências. O vento até arrancou vigas de madeiras. Árvores foram arrancadas com a raiz ou estilhaçadas. Parte do prédio da Faculdade Guarapuava foi destruído. A chuva que atingiu o Paraná afetou pelo menos 10 mil pessoas, segundo a Defesa Civil Estadual. O  município de Corbélia, no Oeste, foi o mais castigado com pelo menos duas mil residências danificadas pelo granizo grande que caiu na sexta-feira.






Em São Paulo, um tornado causou a morte de duas pessoas em Taquarituba, no sul do Estado, na tarde de ontem. Alguns meios de imprensa noticiam até 3 ou 4 mortes, mas não confirmadas pelos Bombeiros. Segundo o Corpo de Bombeiros, pelo menos 64 pessoas ficaram feridas e que foram levadas para hospitais de vários municípios da região. Uma das vítimas fatais é uma adolescente que morreu após a cobertura do ginásio municipal desabar. O tornado chegou a ser filmado por cinegrafista amador. Fortes áreas de instabilidade vindas do Paraná deram origem à supercélula que provocou o tornado.






Os telefones do município de cerca de 23 mil habitantes pararam de funcionar após a queda da torre telefônica. O tornado também provocou o destelhamento de casas e postos de combustíveis, a queda de árvores, além de vários acidentes de trânsito. Houve o desabamento do terminal rodoviário da cidade, postos de combustível, indústrias e casas. Um ônibus foi levantado do chão e jogado para fora da rodovia João Mellão (SP-255). O motorista morreu e muitos passageiros ficaram feridos. Caminhões e carros foram virados pelo vento. A MetSul estima que o tornado tenha tido vento de 200 km/h ou superiores em pontos de sua trajetória curta e breve pela região, com danos entre as escalas F1 e F3, dependendo do ponto.

Metsul


----------



## RRC (23 Set 2013 às 16:46)

*Terça-feira com condição de neve na serra catarinense 
*

Uma massa de ar frio de origem polar, que está na Argentina, avança em direção a Santa Catarina entre a tarde e noite de hoje. Na terça-feira, a temperatura baixa aliada a umidade que permanece no estado, favorece a condição de neve na serra catarinense.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/EpagriCiram/236061103085851?ref=stream&hc_location=stream


----------



## RRC (23 Set 2013 às 20:22)

Varredura do satélite Tropical Rainfall Measuring Mission (TRMM).


----------



## RRC (24 Set 2013 às 16:59)

12h e começa a nevar em São Joaquim/SC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Set 2013 às 02:48)

Tornado em Taquarituba

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_NSKK2jo004


----------



## RRC (25 Set 2013 às 09:33)

Precipitação acumulada em SC até o momento.




http://www.ciram.com.br/index.php?o...ersistente-em-santa-catarina&catid=26&Itemid=


----------



## RRC (25 Set 2013 às 09:35)

*Ar polar avança e frio chega até o sul da Amazônia
*

O ar polar que chegou ao Brasil provocou queda brusca de temperatura em pelo menos 11 estados nas últimas 24 horas.
Os menores valores de temperatura mínima aferidos por estações meteorológicas automáticas oficiais comandadas pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) foram observados entre o sul e o sudoeste do Rio Grande do Sul, onde houve formação de geada ao amanhecer.
Também esfriou em parte de São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Minas Gerais, em boa parte da Região Centro-Sul e nos estados de Rondônia e Acre, com a configuração de um novo evento de friagem, a quinta de 2013.
Os menores valores em cada estado chegaram a 1,8°C em Quaraí (RS), 2,6°C em Bom Jardim da Serra (SC), 4,1°C em Clevelândia (PR), 8,2°C em Ponta Porã (MS), 12,3°C em Cambuí (MG), 12,6°C em Itiquira (MT), 13,2°C em Campos do Jordão (SP), 13,4°C em Petrópolis (RJ), 15,9°C em Rio Branco (AC), 16,2°C em Vilhena (RO) e 16,4°C em Mineiros (GO).


----------



## RRC (25 Set 2013 às 09:39)

Regiões com neve ontem.

- São Joaquim/SC
- Distrito do Cruzeiro/SC


----------



## RRC (25 Set 2013 às 09:41)

@Somarmeteorologia - #CALOR #RECORDE maior temperatura do ano hoje em Manaus (36,1°C), Belo Horizonte (34,4°) e Brasília (33°C). 
https://twitter.com/grupo_somar/status/382238093211750400


----------



## RRC (25 Set 2013 às 09:41)

Rajadas de vento causadas pelo ciclone.


----------



## RRC (25 Set 2013 às 10:14)

*Calor passa dos 40°C no Piauí e na Bahia*

Sem nuvens, sem ar polar, quase sem vento. Só o sol pleno e soberano num céu sem nuvens castigando a terra a população.

Assim foi a terça-feira, 24 de setembro de 2013, em praticamente todo o Nordeste do Brasil. Mas no Piauí e no noroeste da Bahia, o calor foi extremo. Os termômetros superaram os 40°C e no caso do Piauí, foi de forma quase generalizada. Onde o termômetro não bateu nos 40 graus redondos, a marca foi muito perto deste valor.

No Piauí, a população diz que esse calor é o “Brobró”. A expressão vem da junção da última sílaba dos meses mais quentes do ano: setembro, outubro, novembro.

O calor vai continuar extremo ainda por muitas semanas. A chegada de uma frente fria ao litoral da Bahia no fim desta semana vai dar um ligeiro alívio, provocar até uma chuvinha, em poucos lugares. Mas em muitos lugares, a chuva nem chega no chão. Evapora antes passando pelo ar muito quente entre a nuvem e o chão.












http://www.climatempo.com.br/noticias/180244/calor-passa-dos-40°c-no-piaui-e-na-bahia/


----------



## RRC (27 Set 2013 às 18:30)

Menores temperaturas do sudeste nesta madrugada.











http://www.climatempo.com.br/noticias/180636/frio-abaixo-de-zero-no-sudeste/


----------



## RRC (29 Set 2013 às 10:56)

*Vendaval de 108,3 km/h provoca estragos em Pradópolis (SP)*

Nuvens convectivas que se formaram entre a tarde e o inicio da noite deste sábado (28) no norte de São Paulo provocaram um intenso vendaval em parte do município de Pradópolis por volta das 18h30min (Brasília).
Segundo informações do Corpo de Bombeiros que Ribeirão Preto, ocorrências como quedas de árvores e destelhamentos de construções. A rajada máxima de vento observada na estação meteorológica automática do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) chegou a 108,3 km/h.











http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/vendaval-de-1083-kmh-provoca-estragos-em-pradopolis-sp/


----------



## RRC (29 Set 2013 às 11:15)

Sudeste nesta manhã de domingo.


----------



## RRC (29 Set 2013 às 18:43)

*Modelos apontam chuva de 300 mm nos próximos dias em MG*

As simulações numéricas rodadas neste domingo (29) continuam indicando a possibilidade de muita chuva ao longo desta semana em parte do Sul, Sudeste e Centro-Oeste do Brasil, mas em particular sobre o sul e leste de Minas Gerais.
Tanto o modelo norte-americano GFS quanto o brasileiro MBAR indicam a possibilidade de acumulados superiores a 300 milímetros, principalmente sobre as regiões de Barbacena, Juiz de Fora e Muriaé.
Caso se confirme a previsão, estas regiões estarão susceptíveis à ocorrência de transtornos como enxurradas, alagamentos e deslizamentos, uma vez que o histórico da região é favorável.
Em vários municípios do Paraná, São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Espírito Santo, Mato Grosso do Sul e Goiás, as simulações indicam que pode chover nos próximos 5-7 dias entre 90 e 150 mm.





http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/mo...m-de-chuva-nos-proximos-dias-em-minas-gerais/


----------



## RRC (29 Set 2013 às 18:58)

@grupo_somar - #ARSECO 178 cidades com umidade igual ou abaixo a 30%. Destas, 45 estão em estado de alerta.
https://twitter.com/grupo_somar/status/383667188353097729


----------



## RRC (30 Set 2013 às 21:41)

Granizo nesta segunda-feira (30) em Castro/PR.





_Revair Martins da Luz_


----------



## RRC (30 Set 2013 às 23:46)

Cadê o estado de São Paulo?


----------



## RRC (2 Out 2013 às 21:46)

*Tempestades provocam muitos estragos no interior de São Paulo
*

Uma sequência de células de tempestades atingiu o interior de São Paulo na madrugada desta quarta-feira (2) provocando chuva intensa, muitos raios, rajadas de vento e granizo.
Até às 2h30min (Brasília), o De Olho No Tempo Meteorologia em contato com autoridades das regiões de Assis, Ourinhos, Santa Cruz do Rio Pardo e Presidente Prudente apurou que pelo menos 20 municípios do oeste e centro-oeste de São Paulo foram afetados.
Os casos mais graves foram registrados em Pedrinhas Paulista, Cruzália e Tarumã, ambos na região de Assis, ainda na noite de ontem, por volta das 22h30min, onde um forte vendaval provocou muitos estragos. Informações de moradores locais dão conta de que o vento intenso não durou mais de dois minutos destelhando construções e derrubando árvores e postes. Ainda é cedo para afirmar, uma vez que não existe – até o momento – imagem comprobatória de danos. Apenas dados de radares indicaram refletividade extrema compatível à atividade tornádica.
Por volta das 2 horas, partes de Martinópolis e Rancharia foram afetadas por farta precipitação de granizo. Parte destes municípios está sem comunicação e sem energia elétrica. Em ambos os municípios afetados por tempestades, até o momento não haviam informações sobre possíveis vítimas.

http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/tempestades-provocam-muitos-estragos-no-interior-de-sao-paulo/


----------



## RRC (3 Out 2013 às 13:09)

E a primavera já chegou... Época das flores e tempestades.

Porto Alegre





Curitiba




_
Climatempo_


----------



## RRC (4 Out 2013 às 17:02)

Supercélula em Maringá/PR que provocou ventos de 114km/h.






https://www.facebook.com/Stormaringa


----------



## RRC (4 Out 2013 às 18:52)

Vendaval em Curitiba na tarde de ontem.


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2013 às 19:01)

RRC disse:


> Vendaval em Curitiba na tarde de ontem.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmfYkoarA68&feature=player_detailpage



Downburst?


----------



## RRC (8 Out 2013 às 15:01)

* Forte vendaval deixou cidade em estado de calamidade*

A cidade de Cristino Castro (PI) parou diante do forte vendaval que destruiu e causou pânico no fim da tarde deste domingo (06/10).  Casas foram destruídas, postes de concreto entortados, tetos arrancados, muros destruídos, árvores arrancadas pela raiz e arremessadas a metros de distância. O teto de uma pousada foi levado pelo vento e atingiu várias casas destruindo-as, ruas e travessas ficaram interditadas, a tempestade aconteceu por volta das 18hs30min. Os prejuízos são enormes e a cidade decretou estado de calamidade. O mesmo município foi atingido por um violento tornado em dezembro de 2009.

TribunaOnline


----------



## RRC (11 Out 2013 às 10:56)

Imagem de satélite desta manhã.


----------



## RRC (16 Out 2013 às 20:39)

Avanço de chuva sobre Maringá/PR às 14h da tarde. Choveu 44mm na cidade.






https://www.facebook.com/Stormaringa

Imagem de satélite do Centro-Sul do país.


----------



## RRC (16 Out 2013 às 21:36)

Previsão de muito calor para todo o país nos próximos dias, inclusive no Sul.


----------



## RRC (19 Out 2013 às 02:50)

18/10 - 22h


----------



## RRC (19 Out 2013 às 21:40)

*Granizo deixa 500 desalojados em Quatis (RJ)
*

As áreas de instabilidade que avançaram sobre o estado do Rio de Janeiro nas últimas 24 horas provocaram tempestades em vários municípios, onde estragos foram contabilizados.
Em Quatis, no oeste do estado, uma forte tempestade de granizo deixou pelo menos 500 desalojados. Segundo dados da Defesa Civil, as pedras de gelo danificaram o telhado de centenas de construções.

A coordenadora da Defesa Civil de Quatis, Roberta Martins, informou que, durante sete horas, choveu cerca de 78 milímetros. Segundo ela, a grande quantidade de chuva e o granizo foram os responsáveis pelos estragos da cidade. Nesta manhã, todos os secretários e funcionários da prefeitura organizaram uma força tarefa para recuperação dos documentos públicos e para o atendimento à população. 

*Falta de energia 
*
As cidades de Porto Real, Itatiaia, Resende e Quatis ficaram sem energia elétrica devido ao vendaval que atingiu cinco torres de transmissão de 500 quilovolts (kV) de Furnas, localizada a cinco quilômetros (km) da cidade de Resende. Quatro torres chegaram a tombar com a força do vento e uma ficou danificada. O serviço está sendo restabelecido gradualmente.

http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/granizo-deixa-500-desalojados-quatis-rj/


----------



## RRC (20 Out 2013 às 12:23)

*Temporal provoca estragos em Porto Real (RJ)*






Temporais voltaram a provocar estragos em parte do município de Porto Real, no oeste do estado do Rio de Janeiro. Segundo o levantamento realizado pela Defesa Civil, duas casas desabaram com a chuva e o vento forte. Três pessoas ficaram desabrigadas. Ainda de acordo com o órgão, outras 14 residências apresentaram danos por conta do temporal, a maioria com destelhamentos. Até o teto da prefeitura não suportou as rajadas de vento e desabou.

http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/temporal-provoca-estragos-porto-real-rj/


----------



## RRC (21 Out 2013 às 13:38)

*Vendaval de 121 km/h destelha construções e derruba árvores em Santa Rosa (RS)*






O deslocamento de uma intensa linha de instabilidade sobre o noroeste do Rio Grande do Sul na manhã desta segunda-feira (21) resultou na ocorrência de tempestades acompanhadas de ventos muito fortes e raios em vários municípios.
Em Santa Rosa, o Corpo de Bombeiros informou às 8h15min (Brasília-verão), que mais de 300 construções, dentre residências e estabelecimentos comerciais foram destelhadas pelo vento intenso. Os bairros mais atingidos foram Planalto, Auxiliadora e Esplanada
Também há informação de várias árvores que caíram com as rajadas de vento sobre telhados, fiação elétrica e automóveis.
A estação meteorológica automática mantida pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) no município registrou entre 6 e 7 horas, rajada máxima de vento de 121 km/h, além de precipitação de 20,2 milímetros.

http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/ve...ha-construcoes-derruba-arvores-santa-rosa-rs/


----------



## RRC (21 Out 2013 às 13:39)

21/10 - 09h


----------



## RRC (21 Out 2013 às 23:40)

*Vendaval destelha casas em Guarapuava (PR)
*






O município de Guarapuava, localizado no centro-sul do Paraná, também foi atingido por ventos fortes na tarde desta segunda-feira (21). Segundo levantamento realizado pela Defesa Civil, pelo menos 20 construções foram destelhadas. A rajada máxima de vento aferida na estação meteorológica automática do Sistema Meteorológico do Paraná (Simepar) chegou a 115 km/h.

http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/vendaval-destelha-casas-guarapuava-pr/


----------



## RRC (21 Out 2013 às 23:42)

*Vendaval de 119,2 km/h provoca estragos em Marechal Cândido Rondon (PR)*






Um intenso vendaval provocou estragos na tarde desta segunda-feira (21) em vários municípios do oeste do Paraná.
Em Marechal Cândido Rondon, o vento forte destelhou casas e derrubou árvores, segundo levantamento realizado pela Defesa Civil.
A estação meteorológica automática mantida pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (Inmet) no município aferiu rajada máxima de vento de 119,2 km/h entre as 15 e 16 horas (Brasília-verão).

http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/vendaval-1192-kmh-provoca-estragos-marechal-candido-rondon-pr/


----------



## RRC (22 Out 2013 às 14:57)

Chuva de 86 mm em  1 hora (INMET) provocou estragos e cobriu as ruas de lama em Petrópolis/RJ. Em outro ponto da cidade registrou-se 103 mm em 45 minutos.





https://twitter.com/Lu_Brick/status/392640463502835712/photo/1


----------



## RRC (22 Out 2013 às 21:10)

*Simepar avalia possível tornado em Chopinzinho (PR)*






Durante o deslocamento de uma intensa linha de instabilidade entre a tarde e a noite de ontem (21) sobre o estado do Paraná, em vários municípios, tempestades severas foram observadas, a maioria acompanhada de muitos raios e ventos fortes. Em outros pontos, também foi verificada precipitação de granizo.
No município de Chopinzinho, no sudoeste do estado, moradores relataram que um “funil” atingiu a região provocando muitos destelhamentos e destruição na zona rural.
O meteorologista Cezar Gonçalves Duquia, do Sistema Meteorológico do Paraná (Simepar), junto com a equipe de profissionais do instituto, avaliou tal possibilidade.
“Através da informação gerada pelo nosso radar meteorológico, destaca-se uma formação na forma de gancho que se deslocou no sentido noroeste para sudeste. Este tipo de “assinatura” é normalmente associada a células de nuvens que geram tempestades intensas e, muitas vezes, associadas a tornados.”
Ainda de acordo com o meteorologista, além da imagem de “gancho” mostrada pelo radar, o vento na estação mais próxima também foi bastante intenso.
“A intensidade máxima dos ventos da estação meteorológica mais  próxima à Chopinzinho foi de 106,2 km/h em Dois Vizinhos.”
As imagens disponibilizadas pela rádio Chopinzinho AM, contudo, não mostram com clareza a destruição de demais áreas, além de árvores decepadas ou caídas sob diferentes direções e ranchos destruídos, quadro sugestivo para a avaliação de atividade tornádica.

http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/simepar-avalia-possivel-tornado-chopinzinho-pr/


----------



## RRC (22 Out 2013 às 21:33)

*Simepar confirma tornado em Chopinzinho *

Após análise detalhada, o Instituto Meteorológico Simepar confirmou nesta terça-feira (22) a ocorrência de um tornado no município de Chopinzinho, no sudoeste do Paraná, durante o temporal de segunda-feira (21). Os ventos na região chegaram a ultrapassar a velocidade de 100 km/h. A evolução da frente fria que chegava ao estado e a formação de uma célula de tempestade favoreceram o fenômeno climático.

Segundo meteorologista da Simepar, tornados não são considerados raros no Paraná, porém, para que ele aconteça é necessário que exista uma condição climática especial, principalmente, a nuvem espiralada toque o chão. ''Se não houve contato com o solo o fenômeno é conhecido como nuvem-funil'', afirmou.

http://paranahoje.com/ext/19386


----------



## RRC (23 Out 2013 às 12:39)

Chuva intensa voltou a cair sobre o Rio Grande do Sul, segundo o Sistema Meteorológico de Porto Alegre a incidência de raios é de um 1 por segundo na região metropolitana. Um deles atingiu a rede elétrica do metrô que causou a suspensão das atividades.






Rodovias ficaram alagadas com a chuva torrencial.






_Metsul_


----------



## RRC (23 Out 2013 às 12:54)

CBs com overshooting sobre o RS.


----------



## RRC (23 Out 2013 às 20:52)

Imagens da chegada de mais um temporal em Porto Alegre agora à tarde. Chove granizo no centro da cidade.










https://twitter.com/heron_duarte/status/393100303115255808/photo/1


----------



## RRC (23 Out 2013 às 21:00)

23/10 - 18h


----------



## RRC (24 Out 2013 às 14:00)

11h - 24/10


----------



## RRC (24 Out 2013 às 14:37)

Choveu muito em pouco tempo em São Carlos/SP. 47,8 mm em apenas 15 minutos (INMET).
















http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/chuva-478-mm-15-minutos-deixa-emergencia-municipio-sao-carlos-sp/


----------



## RRC (25 Out 2013 às 18:05)

Algumas médias de outubro nas regiões mais frias do país.

Morro da Igreja SC (elev 1.822m / Lat 28.126):

01/out: 7,1 / 15,1
02/out: 6,0 / 13,8
03/out: 7,9 / 11,0
04/out: 5,9 / 15,9
05/out: 2,6 / 9,1
06/out: 2,5 / 6,3
07/out: 1,6 / 7,3
08/out: -0,1 / 11,6
09/out: 3,9 / 12,6
10/out: 4,6 / 12,8
11/out: 6,7 / 13,9
12/out: 8,8 / 12,5
13/out: 9,3 / 14,0
14/out: 10,7 / 19,0
15/out: 8,8 / 16,5
16/out: 8,2 / 14,0
17/out: 5,3 / 9,6
18/out: 7,5 / 13,9
19/out: 7,6 / 13,6
20/out: 7,8 / 19,0
21/out: 9,5 / 13,7
22/out: 6,2 / 11,9
23/out: 8,8 / 16,8
24/out: 7,6 / 13,4

Med: 09,3 (06,5 / 13,2)

Parque de Itatiaia RJ (elev 2.451m / Lat 22.373):

01/out: 7,8 / 12,7
02/out: 8,0 / 13,1
03/out: 7,2 / 17,6
04/out: 9,1 / 11,8
05/out: 7,0 / 14,6
06/out: 2,8 / 13,1
07/out: 2,7 / 10,2
08/out: 2,5 / 13,1
09/out: 0,7 / 11,7
10/out: -0,8 / 14,2
11/out: -1,8 / 14,2
12/out: -1,6 / 12,9
13/out: 3,9 / 17,4
14/out: 3,7 / 18,3
15/out: 6,4 / 14,5
16/out: 7,8 / 12,9
17/out: 4,7 / 10,7
18/out: 6,3 / 10,4
19/out: 7,1 / 13,1
20/out: 6,8 / 18,0
21/out: -1,7 / 19,0
22/out: 9,1 / 19,7
23/out: 8,6 / 20,2
24/out: 7,4 / 21,3

Med: 09,2 (04,7 / 14,8)


----------



## RRC (25 Out 2013 às 22:11)

*Tornado provoca estragos na região sul de MS*

Um tornado atingiu propriedades rurais e deixou estragos, por volta das 15h (de MS) de quinta-feira (24), em Aral Moreira e no distrito do município, Rio Verde do Sul, a 402 km de Campo Grande. A meteorologista do Centro de Monitoramento de Tempo, do Clima e dos Recursos Hídricos de Mato Grosso do Sul (Cemtec/MS), Cátia Braga, confirmou o registro do fenômeno. Ela explicou que a formação de nuvens na região fez a temperatura atmosférica cair para média de -70°C.

Conforme a meteorologista, a temperatura no município antes da formação do tornado era de 32°C e o forte calor se misturou com o frio atmosférico. “O calor na região, formou muitas nuvens, gerou umidade e criou o fenômeno”, afirma.
A Prefeitura de Aral Moreira informou ao G1 que foram registrados danos materiais na cidade e ninguém ficou ferido. Coberturas metálicas de uma propriedade rural, de uma oficina mecânica e de um clube de idosos foram destruídas.

http://g1.globo.com/mato-grosso-do-...-estragos-na-regiao-sul-de-ms-diz-cemtec.html


----------



## RRC (28 Out 2013 às 14:03)

Quase início de novembro e a geada voltou a ser registrada no Sul do país.

 Mínimas do dia:

02,0 - São José dos Ausentes RS (PWS)
02,6 - Vacaria RS
02,7 - São José dos Ausentes RS (Inmet)
03,8 - Farroupilha RS (Vicentina)
04,3 - Bagé RS
04,3 - Santana do Livramento RS (PWS)
04,8 - Monte Alegre dos Campos RS
04,9 - Soledade RS
05,3 - Santana do Livramento RS (Inmet)
05,5 - Lago Vermelha RS
05,8 - Esmeralda RS
05,9 - Canela (Castelinho)
06,2 - Bento Gonçalves RS (PWS)
06,3 - Andre da Rocha RS
06,4 - São Marcos RS
06,5 - Bento Gonçalves RS (Inmet)
06,6 - Dom Pedrito RS
06,6 - Jaguarão RS
06,6 - Teutonia (PWS)
06,7 - Nova Bassano RS 
06,8 - Garibaldi RS
06,9 - Butia RS
06,9 - Caçapava do Sul RS
06,9 - Canguçu RS
06,9 - Passo Fundo RS
07,2 - Caxias do Sul RS
07,2 - Farroupilha RS
07,3 - Canela RS
07,5 - Gramado RS
07,5 - São Francisco de Paula RS
07,5 - Quaraí RS
07,6 - Antonio Prado RS
07,6 - Erechim RS
07,6 - Ibiruba RS
07,9 - Palmeira das Missões RS
08,0 - Cruz Alta RS
08,0 - Teutonia RS (Inmet)
08,1 - Santiago RS
08,2 - Tupandi RS
08,3 - São Gabriel RS
08,3 - Santa Maria RS
09,2 - Rio Pardo RS
09,4 - Santos Augusto RS
09,5 - São Luis Gonzaga RS
09,6 - Alegrete RS
09,7 - Chuí RS

-02,0 - Urupema SC
-01,6 - Urupema SC (PWS)
01,9 - Bom Jardim da Serra SC
01,2 - São Joaquim SC (Chapada Bonita)
00,5 - Morro da Igreja SC
02,0 - Painel SC
02,3 - São Joaquim SC (Aut-Inmet)
03,7 - São Joaquim SC (Bentinho)
03,9 - Campo Belo do Sul SC
05,3 - Caçador SC
05,8 - Lages SC
05,9 - Lebon Régis SC
06,2 - Curitibanos SC
06,3 - Monte Castelo SC
06,5 - Papanduva SC
06,7 - Major Vieira SC
06,8 - Itaiópolis SC
06,9 - Canoinhas SC
07,1 - Timbé do Sul SC
07,2 - Água Doce SC
07,5 - Porto União SC
07,5 - Rancho Queimado SC
07,6 - Campos Novos SC
07,7 - Joaçaba SC
07,9 - Irineópolis SC
08,2 - Rio do Campo SC 
08,7 - Alfredo Wagner
08,7 - Ituporanga SC
09,5 - Xanxerê SC
09,6 - São Bonifácio

07,1 - Genenral Carneiro PR
07,6 - Palmas PR
08,6 - Inacio Martins PR
08,6 - São Mateus do Sul PR
09,1 - Clevelandia PR

07,7 - Pico do Couto RJ
08,7 - Pq do Itatiaia RJ

08,1 - Campos do Jordão SP (Vl Inglesa)
08,2 - Campos do Jordão SP (Inmet)
09,5 - Campos do Jordão SP (Inpe)

09,5 - Monte Verde MG


----------



## RRC (1 Nov 2013 às 09:29)

01/11  - 07h


----------



## RRC (1 Nov 2013 às 09:37)

Uma forte instabilidade deve atingir o Sul do país amanhã.

Na Argentina são esperados 200 mm hoje. Ontem um tornado matou uma pessoa em Córdoba, centro-norte da Argentina.


----------



## RRC (9 Nov 2013 às 13:52)

Pré-frontal vai disparar as temperaturas. Modelo indica quase 40ºC no Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## RRC (10 Nov 2013 às 13:53)

*Semana começa com quadro perigoso de tempo severo
*






O encontro das massas de ar de características radicalmente distintas sob uma atmosfera de pressão extremamente baixa criará cenário crítico e muito perigoso que será propício à instabilidade severa no Rio Grande do Sul e no Sul do Brasil com chuva forte a torrencial e temporais, alguns potencialmente violentos e destrutivos, com vendavais e granizo. Uma das maiores preocupações é com o risco alto de vendavais. Pressão bastante baixa acentua o perigo de temporais com vento forte a intenso e a presença, dentre outros fatores de uma corrente de jato em baixos níveis, traz a ameaça até de tornados isolados. Um fator agravante, ademais, na segunda é a chance de parte do dia registrar intervalos de melhoria (pelo ingresso de ar mais seco e muito quente) com forte e súbito aquecimento, o que, na sequência, poderia desencadear temporais muito fortes nestas regiões com a indução de linhas de tempestades com o avanço de ar frio de Oeste. Se já é elevado o risco de danos e transtornos neste domingo em parte do território gaúcho, a ameaça é ainda maior e mais generalizada na segunda. O quadro exige muita atenção da população e prontidão pela Defesa Civil.

http://www.metsul.com/blog2012/


----------



## RRC (10 Nov 2013 às 19:03)

*Tempo pelo RS
*

Temporal com granizo entre Santa Cruz do Sul e Rio Pardo





Temporal em Vila Nova do Sul. (Murilo lopes)





Nuvem prateleira em Charqueadas


----------



## RRC (11 Nov 2013 às 02:17)

*Caxias do Sul - RS*


----------



## RRC (11 Nov 2013 às 13:27)

TRMM estima em mais de 200 mm a chuva caída em algumas áreas, valores condizentes  com o observado.


----------



## RRC (11 Nov 2013 às 13:31)

Porto Alegre registrou alagamentos com a chuva que superou 100 mm em alguns bairros.


























https://twitter.com/BeltrameZF


----------



## RRC (11 Nov 2013 às 22:05)

Acumulado hoje em algumas cidades do RS de acordo com o INMET.

Rio Pardo - 265,6 mm
Teutonia - 150,4mm
Bento Gonçalves - 136,4mm
Tramandai - 150mm
Porto Alegre - 133,2mm


----------



## Thomar (11 Nov 2013 às 22:14)

RRC disse:


> *Caxias do Sul - RS*



Fotos brutais!!!


----------



## RRC (13 Nov 2013 às 21:16)

O Rio de Janeiro teve o dia mais quente do ano com 41,8ºC . Já a noite caiu um temporal, uma aeronave foi danificada pelo granizo.


----------



## RRC (15 Nov 2013 às 19:38)

Temporal chegando em Porto Alegre





Câmera da cidade:
http://www.vejoaovivo.com.br/rs/porto-alegre/av-dr-nilo-pecanha-no2780.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Nov 2013 às 16:12)

Tornado em São Joaquim, SC


----------



## RRC (28 Nov 2013 às 14:12)

*Especialistas confirmam ocorrência de tornados em São Joaquim, na Serra de SC*

Depois da confirmação de uma microexplosão, especialistas confirmam também a ocorrência de tornados em São Joaquim, na Serra Catarinense. Formados no mesmo tipo de nebulosidade, os dois fenômenos aconteceram entre o fim da tarde e início de noite da última segunda-feira e assustaram os 25 mil moradores do município. 

Pela manhã, após analisar fotos de um galpão cujas paredes ficaram em pé e o telhado desabou no meio, como se o teto tivesse sido empurrado para baixo, o meteorologista Leandro Puchalski, da Central RBS de Meteorologia, atestou a microexplosão, que ocorre quando uma forte rajada de vento sai da base da nuvem em direção ao solo. 

À tarde, ao receber novas imagens e assistir a um vídeo gravado por um morador que mostra a formação de quatro funis de nuvem no céu, Puchalski confirmou a ocorrência de um ou mais tornados no município, mas em regiões diferentes da microexplosão. 

— É uma condição normal, pois os dois fenômenos se originam no mesmo tipo de nebulosidade (cumulus nimbus), mas não dá para fazer relação entre ambos e afirmar qual é mais forte. 

Quem também confirma a ocorrência de tornados em São Joaquim são os pesquisadores Jaqueline Estivallet e Paulo Hames, de Florianópolis. Os dois são estudiosos de tornados e subiram a Serra para conferir de perto o que aconteceu. 

Entre as principais características, eles encontraram muitas rotações em telhados e telhas totalmente retorcidas, caixas de maçã que foram sugadas e levadas para longe dos depósitos, árvores retorcidas para lados diferentes e partidas ao meio, um barracão de tijolos completamente torto e uma porta de galpão com 500 quilos lançada a 300 metros do local. 

— Podemos afirmar que a região foi atingida por alguns tornados de fraca intensidade —, diz Jaqueline. 

Para a pesquisadora, os tornados que atingiram São Joaquim devem ter ficado entre as categorias F0 (considerado leve, com ventos de 64 a 116 km/h conforme a Escala Fujita, utilizada para medir a intensidade de tornados avaliando-os pelos danos causados) e F1 (moderado, de 117 a 180 km/h). 

Ela lembra que o último tornado com potencial de dano a atingir Santa Catarina foi o que destruiu toda a cidade de Ponte Alta, também na Serra, no dia 2 de dezembro do ano passado. Na ocasião, o fenômeno ficou na categoria F3 (forte, com ventos de 254 a 331 km/h). 

Toda a área urbana de Ponte Alta foi castigada, e praticamente todos os cinco mil moradores foram afetados. Os prejuízos passaram dos R$ 30 milhões e a prefeitura decretou estado de calamidade pública. Em São Joaquim, a Defesa Civil estadual avalia a necessidade de decretar situação de emergência.

http://diariocatarinense.clicrbs.co...os-em-sao-joaquim-na-serra-de-sc-4331310.html


----------



## RRC (5 Dez 2013 às 18:59)

*Tornado causa grande destruição em Bom Jardim da Serra
*





_Vendaval fez um pedaço de madeira voar e atravessar o pneu de carro_

Em Bom Jardim da Serra, pelo menos metade da área urbana do município de 4,5 mil habitantes foi atingida por um tornado. Segundo a coordenadora da Defesa Civil local, Karine Marcelino Machado, aproximadamente 200 residências foram afetadas e algumas até desabaram completamente, obrigando os moradores a colocar os bens que restaram em cima de caminhões. 

— Casas desmoronaram inteiras e não existem mais, árvores voaram e postes caíram. Felizmente não tivemos nenhum ferido —, diz Karine. 

Alguns órgãos públicos como o posto de saúde e a secretaria municipal de Assistência Social também sofreram danos. O prefeito Edelvânio Nunes Topanoti estava em viagem a Florianópolis, onde teria uma reunião com membros do governo do Estado, e precisou voltar às pressas a Bom Jardim da Serra ao saber da situação. O levantamento dos estragos, de quantas pessoas precisarão de abrigo e para onde elas serão levadas ainda é realizado. 

A coordenadora da Defesa Civil adianta que muito provavelmente a prefeitura deverá decretar situação de emergência. A calamidade pública foi descartada, pelo menos por enquanto, porque o município conta com os serviços básicos de água e energia elétrica.

http://diariocatarinense.clicrbs.co...stes-caem-em-bom-jardim-da-serra-4355166.html


----------



## RRC (5 Dez 2013 às 19:03)

*Granizo destrói 70% das construções de Cidreira (RS)
*






Uma forte tempestade de granizo castigou o município de Cidreira, no litoral gaúcho, na madrugada desta quinta-feira (05).
Segundo o levantamento feito pela Defesa Civil, pelo menos 70% de todas as construções do município ficaram parcialmente ou totalmente destruídas. Muitas casas, sequer tinham telhas após a tempestade, informou o órgão.
Em vários pontos no interior do município, pedras de gelo maiores que ovos de galinha ainda provocaram estragos em plantações e estufas, além de matar animais como pássaros.

http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/granizo-destroi-70-das-construcoes-de-cidreira-rs/


----------



## RRC (5 Dez 2013 às 19:18)

*Tornado atinge Canoinhas (SC) e deixa rastro de destruição
*





Um tornado atingiu na tarde desta quinta-feira (05) parte do município de Canoinhas. Os ventos danificaram cerca de 100 casas, destruíram cinco barracões de uma granja e um mercado e provocaram a queda de árvores e postes. O fornecimento de luz foi afetado.

O tornado durou aproximadamente cinco minutos. A Defesa Civil do Município acredita que os ventos superaram os 140 km/h.

A região dos Bairros Água Verde, São Marcos, Farinha e Cohab II foram as mais atingida. Uma mulher 25 anos sofreu ferimentos graves. Ela é funcionária de um mercado que foi totalmente destruído no bairro Marcos. O destelhamento de casas deixou feridos e muitos prejuízos aos moradores.

Na granja de ovos do empresário Osmar Negosek, cinco dos sete barracões foram destruídos. Em um deles haviam cerca de 9700 aves. A maioria delas morreu. Dois funcionários da granja também sofreram ferimentos leves.

No terreno da granja vários pinheiros tiveram sua copas arrancadas pela força o vento. "Foi muito rápido, não durou nem dez segundos, e tudo veio abaixo", disse Negosek desolado.

"Os tornados surgem de forma aleatória e têm duração rápida. É difícil de prever", disse a meteorologista Marilena de Lima, do Ciram (Centro de Informações de Recursos Ambientais e Hidrometeorologia de Santa Catarina).

De acordo com ela, a passagem do tornado levou chuva para a região. A previsão para os próximos dias também é de chuva e ventos.

De acordo com a Defesa Civil do Estado, o fenômeno desta quinta-feira foi caracterizado preliminarmente como tornado de força 1, de intensidade moderada.

Auxílio

Após o tornado, as ações de auxílio à população contaram com a prefeitura, por meio da Comissão Municipal de Defesa Civil, da Polícia Militar, do Corpo de Bombeiros e Voluntários.

Lonas plásticas foram distribuídas para as famílias que tiveram suas casas destelhadas. No entanto, ainda não há confirmação sobre o número de desabrigados. A Defesa Civil ainda faz o levantamento dos prejuízos.

http://www.portaldecanoinhas.com.br/noticias/12987


----------



## RRC (5 Dez 2013 às 20:35)

Áreas de instabilidade atingem agora São Paulo, cai granizo na capital e cidades reportam rajadas de vento intensas.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2013 às 23:27)

Lajedinho depois do dilúvio


Dani Ribeiro


----------



## RRC (19 Dez 2013 às 15:15)

*Recife: quase dobro da chuva de dezembro em 12h*





Grandes áreas de instabilidade se espalharam sobre o Nordeste levando nuvens carregadas para todos os estados da Região. A chuva caiu com muita força na madrugada e manhã desta quinta-feira sobre Recife, capital de Pernambuco. Entre meia noite e 9 horas da manhã, o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia registrou 107 mm chuva sobre a cidade. Esta quantidade de chuva é completamente fora do comum para dezembro no litoral de Pernambuco, pois é época de seca. A média normal de chuva para dezembro em Recife fica em torno dos 65 mm, o segundo menor valor na escala anual.

http://www.climatempo.com.br/noticias/196282/recife-quase-dobro-da-chuva-de-dezembro-em-12h/


----------



## RRC (21 Dez 2013 às 15:02)

*Em 168 horas, litoral do Espírito Santo registrou o maior volume de chuva de todo o planeta
*

Os dados interpolados do satélite Tropical Rainfall Measuring Mission (TRMM) da Agência Espacial Americana (NASA) com estações meteorológicas de superfície comprovaram que ao longo das últimas 168 horas (desde a última sexta-feira, 13), o litoral do Espírito Santo foi a região de todo o planeta Terra que mais registrou precipitação.

Na comunidade de Boa Vista, em Linhares, das 18 horas (Brasília-verão) de sexta-feira (13) até às 18 horas desta sexta-feira (20), o índice pluviométrico havia chegado a impressionante marca de 498,6 milímetros. Ainda no litoral capixaba, a estimativa feita pelo satélite foi de precipitação entre 500 e 700 milímetros.

No mesmo período foram contabilizados 345,5 milímetros em Cahuide, no departamento de Cuzco, no Peru e 448 milímetros em Placencia, no estado de Stann Creek, em Belize.
No litoral do Sri Lanka, região de Kirinda, foram aferidos 380 milímetros de chuva. E no extremo norte do Vietnã, em na província de Lai Châu, foram observados 400 milímetros, já na fronteira com a China.

Até o final da noite desta sexta-feira, quase 20 mil pessoas ainda permaneciam desalojadas em todo o Estado por conta dos alagamentos, muitos que sequer haviam começado a recuar.






http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/em...ra-o-maior-volume-de-chuva-de-todo-o-planeta/


----------



## RRC (22 Dez 2013 às 22:32)

*Chuva: Espírito Santo decreta situação de emergência e calamidade pública
*
O governador do Espírito Santo, Renato Casagrande (PSB), decretou neste sábado (21) estado de emergência e de calamidade pública em todos os 78 municípios. Em coletiva pela manhã, o governador recebeu a informação de mais duas mortes, subindo para cinco o número de vítimas por causa das chuvas que atingem o Espírito Santo desde o início da semana.

As duas novas mortes foram provocadas por deslizamento de terras em Itaguaçu e Domingos Martins, na região Serrana. Os outras três pessoas morreram em Colatina, em Nova Venécia e em Baixo Guandu. No último boletim do Departamento de Estradas e Rodagem (DER - ES), pelo menos 20 rodovias sofrem com pontos de alagamento, queda de barreiras ou erosão de pistas.

Na manhã deste sábado, o ministro da Integração Nacional, Francisco Teixeira, esteve no Palácio Anchieta, em Vitória, para definir as estratégias a serem adotadas junto ao governo.

A pedido da Defesa Civil Estadual, a Secretária Nacional de Defesa Civil autorizou o envio de duas mil cestas básicas, dois mil kits de higiene pessoal e limpeza, quatro mil colchões e 12 mil litros de água potável engarrafada.

Além disso, um helicóptero da Força Aérea Brasileira já está sobrevoando as áreas atingidas desde ontem no intuito de mapear melhor a situação.

Rodovias

O caso mais grave é o da Rodovia ES 010, que liga Jacaraípe a Nova Almeida, no município da Serra. Parte da estrada cedeu devido a força das chuvas e do mar, causando grande congestionamento e obrigando os motoristas a passar pela BR 101 como alternativa. Em Pancas, na região noroeste do Estado, a rodovia ES 341 encontra-se completamente rompida pela força das águas.

Segundo a diretora geral do DER Teresa Casotti, são cerca de 500 pessoas trabalhando em plantão permanente para atender todo o Espírito Santo, mas a chuva que continua a cair dificulta o trabalho. "O mau tempo provocou grandes estragos, mas ainda não conseguimos executar serviços de melhoria. O que podemos é sinalizar e orientar os motoristas", diz.

Mais chuva

O mau tempo não tem previsão de trégua. O Instituto Capixaba de Pesquisa, Assistência Técnica e Extensão Rural (Incaper) emitiu alerta de chuva forte para todo o Estado, com exceção dos municípios que fazem divisa com o Rio de Janeiro, onde nas próximas 72h o volume de água deve ser maior do que o esperado.

O diretor-presidente do Instituto Evair Vieira de Melo explica que as fortes chuvas são decorrentes da Zona de Convergência do Atlântico Sul, fenômeno comum, mas que está acontecendo com grande intensidade neste fim de ano.

http://www.folhavitoria.com.br/gera...uacao-de-emergencia-e-calamidade-publica.html


----------



## RRC (23 Dez 2013 às 21:45)

*Onda de calor pode elevar temperatura para mais de 40°C no Rio Grande do Sul
*





O redirecionamento do vento muito quente de noroeste ao longo desta próxima semana para o centro-sul do continente deve permitir um disparo das temperaturas em muitas regiões, principalmente entre a Argentina, Uruguai, Paraguai e o estado do Rio Grande do Sul.
As simulações numéricas indicam em brutal aquecimento sobre estas regiões já a partir desta segunda-feira (23), com valores entre 34°C e 38°C.
O feriado de Natal deve ser de tempo seco e ar pra lá de aquecido nas áreas citadas, principalmente aos gaúchos, onde os meteorologistas do Centro de Previsão de Tempo e Estudos Climáticos do Instituto Nacional de Pesquisas Espaciais (Cptec/Inpe) estimam em valores entre 36°C e 40°C sobre grande parte do estado, inclusive em parte da Grande Porto Alegre.
O modelo norte-americano GFS estima em temperatura entre 40°C e 44°C para a tarde de quarta-feira (25) na região de Uruguaiana e também no noroeste, oeste e sul do Uruguai e no centro-norte e nordeste da Argentina (incluindo a Grande Buenos Aires). A probabilidade de chuva, por enquanto, de acordo com o Cptec/Inpe, segue baixa na região entre quinta-feira e sábado (27).

http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/on...-temperatura-para-mais-de-40c-rio-grande-sul/


----------



## RRC (26 Dez 2013 às 16:09)

*Chuvas já desabrigaram 50.000 pessoas no Espírito Santo
*






As fortes chuvas caídas no Espírito Santo deixaram mais de 50.000 desabrigados e 14 mortos contabilizados até o momento. Cerca de 20 mil quilômetros de estradas foram destruídos ou danificados de alguma forma. Comércio, indústrias e serviços foram prejudicados. No interior, há relatos de grandes perdas na agricultura e pecuária.O governador Renato Casagrande (PSB) decretou Situação de Emergência.

 A presidente Dilma Roussef se deslocou até a região. Sobrevoando a área atingida anunciou a liberação de recursos no valor de R$ 600 milhões para socorrer as vítimas da enchente.

“A prioridade no momento é salvar vidas. Resgatar as pessoas e abriga-las adequadamente.” – afirmou a presidente Dilma. O governo federal além de disponibilizar recursos financeiros, também está disponibilizando auxílio técnico ao governo capixaba. À partir dessa quinta feira, homens e máquinas do exército estarão se deslocando para a região atingida, no Espírito Santo.

http://estadao.br.msn.com/ultimas-noticias/chuvas-já-desabrigaram-50-mil-no-espírito-santo


----------



## RRC (26 Dez 2013 às 18:11)

Segundo o INMET, o record de precipitação em um mês de dezembro no Brasil foi batido na cidade de Capelinha - MG, com 930,0 mm (precipitação anual média de 1000 mm). O record anterior pertencia a São Gabriel da Cachoeira - AM, com 741,8 mm.


----------



## RRC (26 Dez 2013 às 18:30)

Temperatura em regiões da cidade de Porto Alegre - RS às 15h


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2013 às 18:53)

18 UTC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Dez 2013 às 18:54)

*Rio Grande do Sul registra quase 40ºC ontem*

No Rio Grande do Sul, o dia de Natal não repetiu o calor histórico do 25 de dezembro de 2012, mas o calor foi extremo em algumas áreas. As máximas ontem chegaram a 39,6ºC em Santa Rosa, 39,4ºC em Uruguaiana, 38,7ºC em Quaraí, 38,2ºC em Livramento, 38,1ºC em Santa Cruz do Sul, 37,7ºC em Alegrete, 37,5ºC em São Gabriel, 37,4ºC em Teutônia, 37,3ºC em Rosário do Sul, e a 37,1ºC em Campo Bom e Porto Alegre. Foram registrados vários focos de incêndio em vegetação na Capital. Nas praias, porém, o sol e o calor fizeram a alegria dos veranistas gaúchos .

Metsul


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2013 às 00:55)

CALOR | Máximas: Alegrete 39,2ºC | São Gabriel 39,1ºC| Rosário do Sul 39,0ºC | Santa Maria 38,8ºC | Dom Pedrito 38,7ºC | Herval 38,5ºC | Santa Rosa 39,9ºC | Campo Bom 39,9ºC | Chuí 39,9ºC |  Livramento 39,8ºC | Lajeado 39,7ºC | Uruguaiana 39,5ºC | Porto Alegre 41,1ºC | Teutônia 40,9ºC | Santa Cruz 40,8ºC | Jaguarão 40,4ºC | São Leopoldo 40,0ºC | Canoas 40,0ºC

@metsul


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2013 às 00:56)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2013 às 01:02)

*Defesa Civil contabiliza 27 mortes em decorrência da chuva no ES*

Mais de 61 mil pessoas ficaram desabrigadas ou desalojadas.

Subiu para 52 o número de municípios mais afetados:





*Minas Gerais tem quase dez mil pessoas fora de casa por causa da chuva. *

Segundo o boletim da Defesa Civil divulgado na tarde desta quinta-feira (26), são 6.959 pessoas desalojadas e 2.460 desabrigadas. Ao todo, 18 pessoas morreram e 60 estão feridas.

Fonte: G1


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Dez 2013 às 01:05)

Espírito Santo































_Fonte e Imagens: De Olho No Tempo_


----------



## RRC (27 Dez 2013 às 12:43)

*Sensação térmica chega a 46,6°C em Jaraguá do Sul e 49,7°C em Joinville (SC)
*
Não apenas do Rio Grande do Sul e áreas da Argentina, Uruguai, Paraguai e Bolívia enfrentam calor intenso ao longo desta semana.
No estado de Santa Catarina, as temperaturas também subiram bastante no decorrer desta quinta-feira (26). Como a umidade relativa do ar esteve mais elevada próxima ao litoral que no setor oeste, naturalmente, a sensação de calor foi mais.
No Vale do Itapocu, nordeste catarinense, a temperatura máxima aferida por uma estação meteorológica automática em Jaraguá do Sul chegou aos 36°C, mas a umidade relativa do ar na casa dos 60% às 15h15min (Brasília-verão) gerou sensação de calor aos moradores de sufocantes 46,6°C.
Já em Joinville, também no nordeste do estado, dados de METAR do aeroporto local indicaram às 16 horas, temperatura máxima de 39°C e umidade relativa do ar de 47%, o que chegou sensação de calor de 49,7°C. De acordo com a Secretaria de Saúde do município, vários casos de desidratação foram contabilizados até o início da noite, principalmente de crianças e idosos.

http://deolhonotempo.com.br/site/ca...a-466c-em-jaragua-sul-e-497c-em-joinville-sc/


----------



## RRC (27 Dez 2013 às 12:46)

Por do sol em Brasília antes de um dos maiores temporais do ano.





https://twitter.com/isadoraaborges/status/416396489922211840/photo/1


----------



## RRC (27 Dez 2013 às 12:48)

Amanhecer em Brasília










https://twitter.com/search?q=brasilia filter:images&src=typd&f=realtime


----------



## RRC (27 Dez 2013 às 20:00)

Máximas de hoje em alguns bairros de Porto Alegre/RS segundo o Metroclima, sistema de meteorologia da prefeitura: Sertório 41,0ºC | Moinhos 40,7ºC | Lomba do Pinheiro 39,3ºC | Passo D’Areia 39,1ºC | M. Deus 38,9ºC | Jd. Botânico 38,9ºC

No INMET: 39,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2013 às 22:42)

RRC disse:


> Por do sol em Brasília antes de um dos maiores temporais do ano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espectacular! 
Bem, que máximas tórridas por aí.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Dez 2013 às 23:17)

A vaga de calor que tem afectado o Rio Grande do Sul, com temperaturas máximas superiores aos 40 ºC nos últimos dias,
parece que vai dar lugar a alguns dias de temporal. A fotografá é desta tarde, na zona norte de Porto Alegre.






Fonte: MetSul


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jan 2014 às 12:20)

A IMAGEM METEOROLÓGICA DO ANO - Escolhas são sempre muito subjetivas, mas a decisão foi unânime neste ano entre os integrantes da equipe da MetSul. Em um ano de muitos fatos e registros visuais impressionantes, nenhuma imagem foi mais marcante que a do amanhecer de 23 de julho de 2013 em Florianópolis com os morros nevados vistos a partir da praia. Se o fato não foi inédito, o registro fotográfico foi. Nunca no Brasil se tinha fotografado montanhas cobertas de neve a partir da costa. Uma imagem para jamais esquecer ! Clique no link a seguir para ver as capas dos jornais sobre a nevada: http://bit.ly/1gkulRv (Foto de Daniel Queiroz/Notícia do Dia/Arquivo Correio do Povo).

Fonte: MetSul


----------

